# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Поэтическая флудилка

## Очарование

В связи с закрытием беседки,
Флудилку открываю я!
Пишите здесь стихи, соседки,
Пишите здесь в стихах, друзья!

Обсудим с вами день рабочий,
О жизни скажем пару слов!
Не ссорьтесь только, ради Бога,
И злых не надо здесь стихов!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*Очарование*,
Ну что же Даша, будет так,
Привет мой Друг!
Прощай мой Враг!
:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

Нет выхода...
Закрыта дверь
Табличка на двери *"Не верь"*
Как загнанный, уставший зверь
Твержу себе *"Не верь! Не верь!!!"*
Толкаю дверь плечом, стучу
*"Не верю!"* - криком я кричу!
Вернулся эхом крик души:
- Поверь, прости и не спеши...

----------


## Лев

> - Поверь, прости и не спеши...


Флудом здесь не пахнет - это высокая поэзия :flower:

----------


## MOPO

И снова новый ясный день,
Почти весна,
И солнце прогоняет прочь,
Остатки сна,
Ты где-то там, я где-то здесь,
Как не крути,
И мыслей разных карусель,
Как ассорти!

----------


## Очарование

Я позабыла все что было.
Мне жаль...
Что жизни часть взяла и скрыла,
Как может скрыть лицо вуаль.
Я знала больше чем мне надо,
Судьба...
И стерта с губ моих помада,
Хотя всегда на них была.
Окно раскроет ветер в доме
Ну что ж...
Со мною будет этой ночью,
Дурацкий дождь.

----------


## Лев

*Очарование*,
 Открыла тему... Где-же флуд?
 Стихи потрясные вставляешь. :flower: 
 Высокий слог, душевный труд. :Aga: 
 Меня ты просто потрясаешь:rolleyes:
 А я соскучился по флуду,
 Ну где-же я флудить-то буду?
 Среди таких стихов? - Кощунство!
 Не проще ль мне уйти в безумство?...

 Смени названье темы, я прошу -
 Без флуда я таки грущу:frown:

----------


## Очарование

*Лев*,
Лев! Флудите! Я решила,
Тему для всех нас открыла!
И сюда свои творенья,
Все порывы вдохновенья,
Иногда буду всталять,
Флуд же надо разбавлть!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Флуд же надо разбавлять!


Ой, хозяйка дорогая,
Как я рад, что ты такая
Го-о-сте-при-им-на-я!:smile:

----------


## Очарование

> Стихи потрясные вставляешь.
> Высокий слог, душевный труд.


Я польщена от Вас подобное услышать, :Oj: 
Читать сей отзыв-это счастье,
Пишу я значит не напрасно!

----------


## Очарование

> Ой, хозяйка дорогая,
> Как я рад, что ты такая
> Го-о-сте-при-им-на-я!


Пофлудим немного с Вами,
И стихами и словами,
Смайл поставим там и тут,
Глядишь, люди набегут!
Кто-то с чаем, кто-то с водкой,
Кто-то принесет селедку,
Вместе будет веселей,
И проводим этот день!!!

----------


## Очарование

Осторожно! Идет игра!
Победитель все забирает!
Кто во что, а она как всегда-
Просто молча за ним наблюдает!

-«Тишина! Это вызов? Я прав?»
Блеск тех глаз, помутненье рассудка!
-«Рассказал бы хоть правила раз,
Приняла бы, ведь это не шутка!»

Шаг вперед! Сердца стук! 
Кровь по венам! Гаснет свет…
Впереди пустота… рядом счастье,
И пусть непременно, моих рук та коснется рука!

----------


## Black Lord

Вижу, нет "беседки" больше :wink:
Разнесли всё в пух и прах?
Забежал к вам на минутку,
Убегаю на парах...

----------


## Лев

> Вижу, нет "беседки" больше


Нет беседки - есть флудилка,
Забегай ещё курилка...

----------


## Ладушка

В век атома и интернета
Уже не модно быть поэтом
И крик души- лишь жалкий труд
Пусть лучше флудом назовут.
В век, алчности, интриг. практичности
Страдаю раздвоеньем личности
Теперь не Лада я - а АД,
Чему я несказанно рад!:biggrin:

Затронула свою лишь личность.
Как вам моя самокритичность? :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Теперь не Лада я - а АД,


Как мы рады, как мы рады,
Наша Ладушка - из Ада...
Ад и Лада, как весы -
Скрестим, как флаги, мы трусы :Oj:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

Тогда уж буду я - Адал
Вот так бы я себя назвал...
Скрестить трусы?
Что мы получим?
Эй, мужики!
Давай до кучи! :Tatice 02:

----------


## Очарование

> Эй, мужики!
> Давай до кучи!


Ну мужики, по ходу, спят!
А я знакомлюсь снова, Ад!
Привет, ты Ладушку не видел?
Она сегодня, говорят, решила
Поменять наряд???
И вроде, Лев, там о трусах...
Повыше написал в стихах:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Зовут те флудом крик души,
те, у кого заместо душ - 
шиши.

----------


## Лев

> Тогда уж буду я - Адал


Горячий арабский мужчина,
По имени звали Адал...
Курнул или выпил, короче поддал -
Такая выходит картина...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> И вроде, Лев, там о трусах...


Не я, не я! А Юрий Жук -
Он автор песни этой.
Малиновки услышал звук,
Обогатил планету... (своим пением):biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

> Зовут те флудом крик души,
> те, у кого заместо душ - 
> шиши.


Игорь, странно, ты о ком?
Мы всего лишь рифмы пишем,
И флудим о том о сём, 
Может лишнего напишем!

Ну, а крик души.. в стихи-
Превратить дано не многим,
И спасибо говорить, 
Буду я за это Богу..

----------


## overload

Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг - 
жив на свете добрый Жук!!!

Даш,



> И крик души- лишь жалкий труд
> Пусть лучше флудом назовут.


-вот я о чём.

----------


## Ладушка

> Она сегодня, говорят,
>  решила
> Поменять наряд???


Ну раз решил  я стать мужчиной
То поменять необходимо
Наряд свой женский на трусы
Ещё приклею я усы...
  Приклею я бородку
Добавлю вниз серёдку.:smile:
Ну вот-  законченный наряд.
А ну, долой матриархат!

----------


## overload

> Добавлю вниз селёдку.


:redface:

----------


## Очарование

> Ну раз решил я стать мужчиной
> То поменять необходимо
> Наряд свой женский на трусы
> Ещё приклею я усы...
> Приклею я бородку
> Добавлю вниз серёдку.
> Ну вот- законченный наряд.
> А ну, долой матриархат!


Не подражай дурным примерам!
И будь такой как ты хотела!
Красивой, мудрой, НАСТОЯЩЕЙ!
И будет в жизни тебе счастье!!!

----------


## Ладушка

Капризы женские - прощайте
Вины её - не замечайте
В обиде  - женщины опасны
Но всё равно - они прекрасны!
:smile:
Сей опус сочинён Адалом
И снова превращаюсь - в даму!

----------


## Ладушка

Прости, Боже!
Я послушно
преклонюсь у твоих ног.
- Всё прощаю,
потому, что
 я быть женщиной - не смог..

----------


## Лев

*Ладушка*,
 Забавы ради, а может быть и нет,
Круг воплощений задуман был Всевышним.
Так в разные тела душа вселялась - вот ответ,
Задуматься об этом было бы нелишне.
Проблемы тяжкие перед душой возникли:
В мужское тело, женское потом -
Тела сменяя, душа переселялась.
И память сильная о том,
В душе занозой оставалась.
Не потому ли чувствует мужчина,
Что женщина в нём восстаёт?
А женщина, что одержима,
Она - мужчина, не наоборот.
О Бог! Какие испытания 
Пребудут в замысле Твоём?
В себе мужчину вспоминать -
Даётся женщине на время.
В мужчине женская владеет стать
Но, властвуя, закон Инь-Ян довлеет.
Смиритесь - Женщина, и ты - Мужчина!
Меняя пол, вам не добиться естества.
И будет срок и сменится картина.
Родится женщиной мужчина - да!
Мужчиной - женщина, и будет так всегда.
===========================
О Господи! За что такие муки!!!

----------


## Очарование

Скучно в вечер воскресенья-
Понедельник без похмелья,
Буду лучше собираться,
Кофе пить хочу податься!

----------


## Лев

> Кофе пить хочу податься!


Кофе на ночь - благодать!
Как же будешь ночью спать?
Утром рано ведь вставать...

----------


## Ладушка

Кофе на ночь?
В самый раз! :Ok: 
Вот его я пью сейчас.
Проведём всю ночь в веселье.
Утром будем как с похмелья!kuku

----------


## Лев

> Утром будем как с похмелья!


...но похмелье не веселье,
Колоколом голова...
Тараканы лезут в щели,
Говорит слова
Обидные жена...
Тошно мне, тошно...:frown:

----------


## overload

> Кофе на ночь?
> В самый раз!
> Вот его я пью сейчас.


А у меня ночные кофепити*я* - 
ведёрко да бадья.
Себя я малой дозой не обидел,
кто был в гостях, тот Кружку мою  видел...

----------


## Ладушка

:Queen: Спать мы будем в январе
А сейчас - пора работы
Встать придётся на заре
Будут новые заботы
Себя в норму привести
Дочку в садик отвести
Проводить в дорогу мужа
(поцелуй на счастье нужен)
К сыну в школу забежать
(стал девчонок обижать)
В музыкалку на уроки
Поджимают шибко сроки
Репетиция с ди-джеем
Станцевать и спеть успеем
И сценарий весь собрать
(В январе я буду спать!)
Кофе на ночь? - 
Не проблема!
Выгляжу как королева!

----------


## Лев

> Выгляжу как королева!


Королевой будь всегда,
Только не мужчиной...
Всполошились мы тогда,
Как ты объявила -
Я и баба и мужик,
Это мой спонтанный бзик!
Слава Богу, то не так.
Лада-Ладушка, ты - Дева,
Слов не подберу никак -
Не король, а королева!

----------


## Ладушка

> Лада-Ладушка, ты - Дева,


Да, я Дева - угадал!
Может  ты об этом знал?
И ещё ты прав в одном. 
Не бывать мне  мужиком!
:smile:

----------


## Skadi

_Ребят, вот...не смогла уйти...
Так с вами хочется шутить,
Возможно, "цапаться" слегка...
Не нужен ключ, ведь нет замка!
:rolleyes:_

----------


## Лев

> Да, я Дева - угадал!
> Может ты об этом знал?
> И ещё ты прав в одном. 
> Не бывать мне мужиком!


Ещё хоть раз мой стих прочти
О круге воплощений.
За фантазёра не сочти
И не закроем прений.
Круг воплощений иногда
Тасует души и тогда
Я в теле женском воплощусь,
А ты в мужском :Vah:  :Oj:  - крещусь, крещусь:tongue:

----------


## Витка

> 


Как друг давнишний сие я подтверждаю,
В гостях у Игоря хоть раз да в месяц-два бываю...  :Aga: 
Да! Кружку ту ни раз я у тебя видала
Вот для меня  - в ней кофе почему-то мало! :biggrin:




> _Ребят, вот...не смогла уйти...
> Так с вами хочется шутить,
> Возможно, "цапаться" слегка...
> Не нужен ключ, ведь нет замка!
> :rolleyes:_


Я очень рада, что ты здесь с нами снова!
Не уходи - всё в жизни делится на стАро-нОво!
Сюда ты приходи только шутить,
А "цапаться" зачем? Давай, людей любить! :wink: :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

> Я в теле женском воплощусь,
> А ты в мужском - крещусь, крещусь


И если вновь решу родиться
То я готова согласиться 
Быть в Вашем теле
И с талантом 
Не рядового музыканта!
Но жизнь порою и жестока
И всё дано на волю рока.
Могу сперва... :Vah: 
Я оказаться в теле льва!

----------


## Очарование

Для одной очень хорошей девушки :flower: 

Я встану перед зеркалом,
И посмотрю себе в глаза!
И там святое отразиться,
Быть может упадет слеза.

А взмах очередной ресниц,
Пускай кому-то снится,
А мне напомнит просто птицу,
Что в небе высоко кружится!

Так постою совсем немножко,
И побегу своей дорожкой,
Не встану я на полпути,
Еще так долго мне идти.

И это зеркало помощник,
Оно как к ране подорожник,
Ведь в отражении зеркальном,
Я вижу главное-реальность!

----------


## Витка

*Очарование*, Дашуля, спасибо большое!!! Девушка оценила на 100%!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Спокойной ночи всем! Пора
Нагреть и выпить молока!
Затем дела поделать и умчать
В согретую обогревателем кровать! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Я очень рада, что ты здесь с нами снова!
> Не уходи - всё в жизни делится на стАро-нОво!
> Сюда ты приходи только шутить,
> А "цапаться" зачем? Давай, людей любить!


Любить согласна! хоть сто лет :smile:
Её божественнейший свет
Коснулся каждого хоть раз -
Огонь любви сближает нас  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Затем дела поделать и умчать
> В согретую обогревателем кровать!


Везет, хоть есть обогреватель!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

* * *
Я спрошу у мудрейшего: "Что ты извлёк
Из своих манускриптов?" И он мне изрёк:
"Счастлив тот, кто в объятьях красавицы нежной
По ночам от премудростей книжных далёк"
* Восточная лирика - Омар Хайам*

Заброшу книжки, ну их к чёрту,
Пускай гремит во круг гроза,
И босоногою девчонкой,
Пойду плясать, как егоза.
:biggrin:
Влюблю в себя я Льва с флудилки,
Пускай подарит вазу груш,
Хотя нельзя мне, он же рядом,
Мой верный и любимый муж... :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Могу сперва...
> Я оказаться в теле льва!


Моя знакомая просила:
Лев, просмотри-ка воплощенья -
Была ль я саблезубою тигрицей?
Была, красавица, что с этого тебе?
Ты человек сейчас и не лениться
Тебе душой  своей трудиться
Необходимо постоянно, чтоб 
В воплощение тигра не скатиться:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Нагреть и выпить молока!
> Затем дела поделать и умчать
> В согретую обогревателем кровать!


_Обогреватель? - это дело!
А ещё лучше печка-дева :biggrin:_

----------


## Лев

> Влюблю в себя я Льва с флудилки,


Влюблённость мне уж не грозит,
Но Вас люблю Любовью брата.
Флудить люблю и флуд пронзит
Серьёзность шуткой краткой:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но Вас люблю Любовью брата.


Любовью брата? :eek:Может деда?
Ведь я Снегурочка с обеда,
А вы мой будите Мороз,
Ой...Щиплет,что-то нос...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Любовью брата? Может деда?


Любовью брата - это рифма,
А дедом вряд ли быть мне, Настя.
Дочь не имеет логарифма
Возможности родить - моё несчастье:frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Дочь не имеет логарифма
> Возможности родить - моё несчастье


_Эх...вот как всё сложилось...
Нет слов...я тоже огорчилась :frown:_

----------


## Лев

> Эх...вот как всё сложилось...
> Нет слов...я тоже огорчилась


Девчонки, хватит слёзы лить!
Благославляю вас родить!

----------


## MOPO

> Я вижу главное-реальность!


Как часто выдаем за данность,
Мы искаженную реальность,
и как стремимся в повседневности,
Все подвести под срока давность!

Мы зеркала не выбираем,
В глазах друзей себя мы видим,
И их мы также отражаем,
Как любим, так и ненавидим.

В самозабвении танцуем,
Свой первый танец новобрачных,
Не замечая, что воруем,
Тот хлеб - у менее удачных

----------


## MOPO

> Кофе на ночь? - 
> Не проблема!
> Выгляжу как королева!


Нет, не королева вы - Императрица,
Которая только в сочельник нам снится,
Божественным светом нам дарит удачу,
А кофе сварить - нет мне проще задачи!
Хотите эспрессо? Извольте - я мигом,
А вот Капучинно здесь - благоухает,
Хотите, Бальзамчик добавим из Риги?
А тот кто не с нами - пускай отдыхает! 

:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Витка

> _Обогреватель? - это дело!
> А ещё лучше печка-дева :biggrin:_


С ориентацией моей пока нормально...
Зачем мне дева? Лучше паренька. Морально
Да и физически заменит много дев!
Всё остальное превратиться просто в  блеф!

----------


## MOPO

> Зачем мне дева? Лучше паренька. Морально
> Да и физически заменит много дев!


А я бы паренька махнул на много дев,
Такой обмен, признаюсь, мне по нраву,
Хоть заслужил бы я сомнительную славу,
Но мнение чужое я б презрев,
Всех загрузил бы на кровать, и сам уселся,
И только б грелся, грелся, грелся, грелся .............. :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> И только б грелся, грелся, грелся, грелся


Так змеи греются в период зимний
И кошек уличных я наблюдал.
А перегреться не боишься с потом ливня?
И девам говорить, что я устал :Vah: 
 :Aga: 
                                          :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> А перегреться не боишься с потом ливня?
> И девам говорить, что я устал


Разумны доводы, но эго,
Уму оно всегда помеха,
В натуре, было б  не до смеха,
Коль было б так, как я писАл! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> С ориентацией моей пока нормально...
> Зачем мне дева? Лучше паренька. Морально
> Да и физически заменит много дев!
> Всё остальное превратиться просто в блеф!


_Быть в сексе печкой-девою -
Какой пассаж для мужа!
В постели быть умелою,
Когда закончен ужин!_

----------


## Skadi

> Девчонки, хватит слёзы лить!
> Благославляю вас родить!


_А я давно уж родила -
12 лет моей дочурке!
Светловолоса и мила,
Ну и точёная фигурка :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Любовью брата - это рифма,
> А дедом вряд ли быть мне, Настя.
> Дочь не имеет логарифма
> Возможности родить - моё несчастье


*Мне очень жаль и вас и вашу дочку,
Хотя я про себя писала эти строчки.
Ведь дети в жизни нашей, как цветочки,
Хотела б для себя родить я дочку.

Что бы любить её любовью материнской,
Которой БОГ не дал познать мне жизни,
Беречь от всех невзгод и от страданий,
Ведь так не много у меня желаний...*:rolleyes:

=========================================

О горе, горе сердцу, где жгучей страсти нет.
Где нет любви мучений, где грез о счастье нет.
День без любви - потерян: тусклее и серей,
Чем этот день бесплодный, и дней ненастья нет.   ( Омар Хаям )

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Так змеи греются в период зимний


Так змеи греются, с весны приходом,
Когда пробьётся первый солнца лучь,
На камни выползают змеи кучно,
Погреться перед линькой,стаей тучь.... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Погреться перед линькой,стаей тучь....


Есть на Земле места, где снега нет,
А ты на снег мне намекаешь...
Его не вижу уж много лет -
Хм, опять ошибки совершаешь?!

В окончании слова туч - нет мягкого знака...:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Есть на Земле места, где снега нет,
> А ты на снег мне намекаешь...
> Его не вижу уж много лет -
> Хм, опять ошибки совершаешь?!


Нет снега, да вы правы не сомненно!
Но вы забыли про сезон дождей,
А времена в природе и не отменяли,
Хоть вы живёте средь сети морей.


> В окончании слова туч - нет мягкого знака...


Как нет его? Я лицезрею знак,
Устали вы наверное, читая,
Давление глазное вам не брат,
Страницы вновь по форуму листая.

----------


## Лев

> Как нет его? Я лицезрею знак,


Имел ввиду я лицезрея
Не рифму вовсе,  не хорея.
Не должен знак быть на конце,
Как след твоей помады на моём лице...:smile:

А про давленье глаз - права,
Они, бывает, устают...
Когда находятся слова
С "ашиппками" - вот так, мой друг.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как след твоей помады на моём лице...


Вам горек поцелуй девицы?
Мужчина ль там от губ кривица?
Или опять лишь Лев глумитца?
Хотя я и не царь-девица...



> Не должен знак быть на конце,


Сказала б я, что на конце...
Но не хочу краснеть в лице!!!

Да бог с ним, с знаком. В Ворд мне лесть? 
Что б четверостийшие извлеч?
Не стих пишу, всего лишь флуд,
Флудить кто любит, те поймут.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Сказала б я, что на конце...
> Но не хочу краснеть в лице!!!


_Вот с этого момента поподробней!
Строка та...она может быть съедобной, 
Та, что сначала...
Что там в точках ты смолчала? :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Вот с этого момента поподробней!
> Строка та...она может быть съедобной, 
> Та, что сначала...
> Что там в точках ты смолчала?


Не буду я ответ писать,
*Skade*,сама должна понять,
Зачем хамить, зачем мечтать?
У Льва ты сможешь лишь узнать...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Флудить кто любит, те поймут.


Флудить люблю, 
Тебя я понимаю.
Целую крепко,
Обнимаю...

----------


## overload

Я заглянул,
прочёл, как полагается,
потёр в недоумении свой лоб,
история ведь дважды повторяется,
не превратился б в фарс и этот топ...

----------


## Skadi

> Не буду я ответ писать,
> *Skade*,сама должна понять,
> Зачем хамить, зачем мечтать?
> У Льва ты сможешь лишь узнать...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


_Так я давно уж поняла
То, что ты точками сняла :wink:
Мечтать люблю, но вот "хамить"
Легко сменить нам на "флудить" :rolleyes:
_

----------


## Skadi

> Я заглянул,
> прочёл, как полагается,
> потёр в недоумении свой лоб,
> история ведь дважды повторяется...
> не превратится ль в фарс и этот топ?


_Я удаляюся при Вашем появленьи,
Не то повергнете Вы снова всех в сомненье.
Флудите, соответствуйте, дерзайте
И на меня внимания не обращайте_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Целую крепко,
> Обнимаю...


А кто то пять минут назад,
Кривился от моей помады :biggrin:
Теперь я вижу поворот,
Видать вы поцелую рады!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> история ведь дважды повторяется,


Зачем ступать на грабли дважды?
Друзей своих стихом уваж ты,
И правила лишь соблюдай,
Не матерись и не ругай!!!

----------


## overload

Не буду флуд давать тут на-гора 
и я к Вам - не с угрозами, а с розой; :flower: 
здесь - просто школа моего пера,
я здесь учусь не путать рифмы с прозой.

И каждый здесь написаный ответ - 
чуть-чуть работа, а не просто строчки.
Считайте - та же школа. Ведь поэт
без практики - лишь графоман, и точка.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Не буду флуд давать тут на-гора 
> и я к Вам - не с угрозами, а с розой;
> здесь - просто школа моего пера,
> я здесь учусь не путать рифмы с прозой.
> 
> И каждый здесь написаный ответ - 
> чуть-чуть работа, а не просто строчки.
> Считайте - та же школа. Ведь поэт
> без практики - лишь графоман, и точка.


Какие умные слова! 
Я растерялась даже, Боже!
В флудилке все равны, а я, 
Считайте уличный прохожий...

Зашла, что б рифму поддержать,
Простите, правда я без стука...
Закройте дверь, пойду гулять,
Ведь я здесь вовсе не подруга....

----------


## Лев

> не превратился б в фарс и этот топ...


Флудилка, фарс - то адекватные названия
Для темы этой и сознания
Наши будут здесь флудить -
И это, *overload*, надо обсудить...

----------


## overload

Давай обсудим тут
мы слово "флуд".
Залез я в Википедию недавно.
В английском - "*наводнением*" зовут,
ну типа: в тему вылили - и славно.

На форумах - даблпост (иль оверпост);
Когда считают праведным Иуду
и всячески бодяжат сей вопрос - 
имеет тоже отношенье к флуду.

Иной поносом словесарным болен,
ему писать - оно равно флудить,
а есть ещё понятие как "*троллинг*"
(желание кому-то досадить),

Флуд - он в обычных строчках зарождаем,
мы часто в смысл общенья не глядим.
Так что, друг *Лев*, коль флуд мы обсуждаем,
мы - пустословим.
Значица - флудим.

----------


## Лев

> Так что, друг Лев, коль флуд мы обсуждаем,
> мы - пустословим.
> Значица - флудим.


Ну, Игорь, в точку - пустословим,
А кое-кто всерьёз воспринимает
И эти заморочки кого-то обижают,
А мы с тобой? Кайф ловим:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> А кое-кто всерьёз воспринимает
> И эти заморочки кого-то обижают...


_Да нет, совсем не обижают,
Флудить вам просто не мешают :wink:
_

----------


## overload

Лев,
я с флудом не борюсь,
я в общении тут
*прюсь*.

----------


## Витка

> А я бы паренька махнул на много дев,
> Такой обмен, признаюсь, мне по нраву,
> Хоть заслужил бы я сомнительную славу,
> Но мнение чужое я б презрев,
> Всех загрузил бы на кровать, и сам уселся,
> И только б грелся, грелся, грелся, грелся .............. :biggrin::biggrin:


Вот так вот - каждому своё,
Кому-то  - грелка, а кому - новьЁ
И много юных, сладких дев,
Чтобы в тепле, вдруг, обомлев,
Забыв, чем на кровати заниматься,
А только греться, греться, греться... и смеяться...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## overload

Моро,
ну ты крут!
а Лев?...
тоже ищет своих дев? :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> а Лев?...
> тоже ищет своих дев?


_Лев давно уже не ищет,
Девы сами ему свищут :biggrin:_

----------


## overload

Лёва, Лёва, не дивись
губ улыбкой щёлками,
лучше с нами поделись
мудрыми девчонками)))

----------


## Skadi

> Лёва, Лёва, не дивись
> губ улыбкой щёлками,
> лучше с нами поделись
> мудрыми девчонками)))


_В чём же девочки мудры?
Не в потомстве ль детворы?
Лев вмиг губы разожмёт,
Что-то нам произнесёт :wink:_

----------


## overload

Лев не из тех, чтоб слог трясти,
он, как всегда,непрошибаем.
А чтоб потомство принести - 
не те мы губы разжимаем...

----------


## Skadi

> А чтоб потомство принести - 
> не те мы губы разжимаем...


_Знакомы что-то строки эти -
И Лев имел их на примете!
Ах, тема столь заветная! -
Насколько и "секретная" :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> а есть ещё понятие как "троллинг"
> (желание кому-то досадить),


Вот только троллей нам не надо,
Закройте клетку на замок,
Флудим, что бы поднять веселье,
Не чей то обсуждать порок.


> А кое-кто всерьёз воспринимает
> И эти заморочки кого-то обижают,


Нас обижает только мат,
Хотя совсем он не Физ-мат,
Нам главно правила блюсти,
Что б от админов не огребсти.
И про тверские вам не гоже,
Куда приятней с милой ложе,
А то опять флудилом в рожу,
Хотя и я флудить не брошу! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> А то опять флудилом в рожу


_Попортишь на лице ты кожу! :biggrin:
_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Попортишь на лице ты кожу!


Я на лицо наложу лёд,
Что бы стыдом не загореться,
Но как бы Лёва не просил,
Пред ним я не смогу раздеться :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

Смотрю, что на ночь глядя,
Всё темы нужные, где ляди,
А где любовь-морковь и губы
Хоть все мы немного мУдры,
Но пошалить всегда приятно,
И посмеяться не отрадно!

----------


## Skadi

> Но как бы Лёва не просил,
> Пред ним я не смогу раздеться


_Тебя он разве попросил
Раздеться? иль опять шутил?
Что ж Overload пропустил?
Ну, право, Лёва очень мил! :biggrin:_

----------


## overload

Слова - прелестны и негрубы.
Твои б слова - да Лёве в губы...

----------


## Skadi

_Без Льва мы здесь,
Как вместе с Лёвой -
Беседуем ну просто
Клёво!_

----------


## Витка

Спать уж пора, Морфей зовёт...
Со снегом снова не везёт!
Нам снегопад сегодня ночью всем наобещали,
Другие ноты, кроме ветра воя, жаль, не прозвучали.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Слова - прелестны и негрубы.
> Твои б слова - да Лёве в губы...


Опять про губы разговор :biggrin:
Сказать хотела не в укор,
Но Лёва видно под устал,
Опять по форуму блуждал.

----------


## Skadi

> Нам снегопад сегодня ночью всем наобещали


_Господи, неужто снег мы повстречаем?!!!!!_

----------


## Skadi

> Спать уж пора, Морфей зовёт...


_С ним и Гипнос песню поёт:
Спать всем пора - 
Долой со двора! :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Со снегом снова не везёт!


Я что, в Аптеке нету ваты?
Засыпать улицы хотя бы,
Пожарных можно ведь позвать,
Пусть пеной снежной нафлудят.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Осталась вновь сидеть одна,
Умчались все вдруг со двора,
Кто хочет снега, кто варенья,
А я хрустя жую печенья.

И солнце закатилось в ночь,
Отец уж спит,не спит лишь дочь,
Пойду гитаркой побрычу,
Соседа может научу.

----------


## Лев

> Нам главно правила блюсти,
> Что б от админов не огребсти.


Уж я имею два предупреждения,
Боюсь уж слово молвить всуе.
А губы я разжать могу, рисуя
Строчки эти, в улыбке - моё всем вам почтение.

"Но как бы Лёва не просил,
 Пред ним я не смогу раздеться" 

Ох, Настя! Да, раздеться ты не можешь
Предо мной, но я... тебя уже раздел :Vah: 
И мысль моя...:rolleyes:но есть предел,
Писать не буду, не дай Боже:tongue:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Сижу, грущу, никто не пишет,
А может просто снега ищет,
Что бы замёрзнуть без любви,
О, Боженька, им помоги!

Дай батареи во всё тело,
Что б батарея сильно грела,
Да только что бы не сгорала,
И никогда не остывала.

Дай всем любви и всем терпенья,
Взаимовыручки, смиренья,
Что б с новой песней, в Новый Год,
И пусть всем детям повезёт!!!

Спустись ты к нам, прими дары,
Но только - Нет, - не говори,
Ведь все мы в жизни твои дети,
Как и написано в завете.

Грешим порой, порой лукавим,
Порою, чьи то жизни правим,
Хотя в своих, мы не сильны,
И что бы не было войны!

Тобой живём, тобою мыслим,
А без любимых сразу киснем,
Тебя мы «Оду» воспоём,
По полной рюмочки нальём.

Ну, что ещё мне попросить?
Ты научил бы всех нас жить,
Что б не смотреть в чужой карман,
И не зализывать что б ран.

Не донимать своих соседей,
Жить старикам все 5 столетий,
И МОРО с Игорем делился,
Когда с толпою спать ложился.

Освободи людей от лжи,
Освободи от грязных сплетен,
И зависть страсти отбери,
Но только, - Нет, - не говори!!!

Ох, что - то много написала,
О чём во сне опять мечтала?
Забыла Бога попросить,
Что б дал мне в теме пофлудить :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Уж я имею два предупреждения,


И мне повесили ярлык,
За дело, знаю, пусть весит,
Быть может после уберут,
Что я хорошая...поймут...:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Сижу, грущу, никто не пишет,


Молитва перед сном, Анастасия,
Твою и наши очищает души.
Спасибо Небу и России,
Вы дали Миру Настю слушать(тонкий намёк на толстые обстоятельства:smile:)

----------


## Лев

> И мне повесили ярлык,
> За дело, знаю, пусть весит,
> Быть может после уберут,
> Что я хорошая...поймут...


ВИсит неделю ярлычок,
Но след его останется.
А не прикусишь язычок,
Ещё получишь ярлычок,
Админ с тобой расправится... :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Висит неделю ярлычок,
> Но след его останется.
> А не прикусишь язычок,
> Ещё получишь ярлычок,
> Админ с тобой расправится...


Молчала больше, чем неделя,
Лежала тихо я в постели,
Но ярлычёк не исчезал,
"Молчать" опять мне намекал... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Но ярлычёк не исчезал,
> "Молчать" опять мне намекал...


Забыл, наверное, админ,
Что Настя есть на свете
И нет уже таких причин
Тебя держать в ответе...
Но ты крепись и стисни зубы,
А то ярлык тебя погубит:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/350053.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/338789.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/339813.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/336741.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/337765.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 О, рыбка золотая!
 Тебе, как Богу я внимаю...
 Хочу быть в Рае
 И чтобы мой шалун
 До пола доставал.
 Ну что ж, ты просил -
 О, Боже! Зачем я ей внимал?
 Мой рост уменьшился и вот...
 Шалун до пола достаёт :Aga:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Лев*
То был ведь не Господь, а Гена,
И Чебурашка попросил,
Что бы у Льва до пола,
Вам Гена ноги откусил :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 Примерить ситуацию на теле
 Своём  могу легко я...
 Фантазии мои при деле -
 Ведь я раздел уже тебя
 И не оставлю так в покое :Vah: 
 А ты пока послушай,
 Как джаз поёт Танюша: http://www.realmusic.ru/ideaa/

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ведь я раздел уже тебя


:biggrin:
Противогаз вы сняли только,
А остальное не для вас !
Поёт Танюшечка красиво,
ПарнОс ей будет в самый раз!
Немножко речь бы ей подправить,
И в Евровиденье отправить.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Пойду посплю,всю ночь сидела,
Когда проснусь, опять за дело,
Ведь ждёт ещё народ меня,
Не спета песенка моя!

----------


## Лев

> Противогаз вы сняли только,


Тебя в противогазе я представил
И ужаснулся :Vah:  неужто каждый
Во флудилке след газа своего оставил
В виде стихов флудильных разных?
Спокойной ночи, Настя, спи в противогазе.
Пусть защищает он тебя от газов:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

_Всем - добрый день!
И флуду - тоже!
Стихов-то за ночь
Сколько - боже! :biggrin:_

----------


## Лев

> Всем - добрый день!
> И флуду - тоже!


Кому и день и утро,
В Ньюджерси уже ночь...
Кому-то Камасутра,
Кому работа в мочь...

----------


## Skadi

> Кому и день и утро,
> В Ньюджерси уже ночь...


_У нас в Рязани день давно,
И в колледже - обед,
Мы крутим здесь своё "кино",
У Вас, поди, рассвет? :rolleyes:_

----------


## Лев

*Skade*,
 У нас уж полдень -
 В Ньюджерси Настя
 Бэ тэавон* тебе и здрасте:smile: (на иврите* приятного аппетита)

----------


## Витка

Салют! Салют! Всем добрый день!
Накрыла что-то одеялом лень! :frown::frown::frown:
Работы много и опять
Мне нужно ёлку наряжать.

----------


## Skadi

> Бэ тэавон* тебе и здрасте (на иврите* приятного аппетита)


_Спасибо! было очень кстати!
Я стартовала на салате,
Потом был кофе с пирожками,
А далее пошла "салями"...
Что, в общем, выбрала в меню,
Что приглянулось. Счас пою :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

> Работы много и опять
> Мне нужно ёлку наряжать


_Роль снова "белки в колесе"!
Её играют часто все...
Сияет ёлка вся в огнях,
Но снега нет, и нету "ах"..._

----------


## Лев

> Я стартовала на салате,
> Потом был кофе с пирожками,
> А далее пошла "салями"...


Ты, как жена моя, сладкое -
После него на солёное падкая...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Салют! Салют! Всем добрый день!
> Накрыла что-то одеялом лень! 
> Работы много и опять
> Мне нужно ёлку наряжать.


Салют, привет и всем Hello,
Вам снегу ночью намело?
А я немножечко вздремнула,
И вам на ушко подхрапнула.

У нас давно стоит уж Ёлка,
Сияет пышная иголка,
Герлянды ночником гарят,
Одета в праздничный наряд!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Спасибо! было очень кстати!
> Я стартовала на салате,


Представила я тот салад,
Не подскальзнулись,сделав старт?
По комнатам не растянулись,
До финиша ползком метнулись?

Быть может стартовал лишь рот,
Что бы с утра набить живот?
С таким меню нагрузга...Боже.
Я с бутербродом, мне не гоже.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ты, как жена моя, сладкое -
> После него на солёное падкая...


И я о том сказать хотела,
Но не посмела, её дело,
Солёненькое мне ведь рано,
Всё в переди и званье "МАМА".:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 Чего ж не спится в эту ночь,
 Противогаз мешает?
 А ты прочти ответ мой, дочь. 
 Тебя он на странице 5й ожидает...

 Спи, наша Настя, усни...

 Вот флудилка, вот зараза - 
 Тянет к компу пучить глазы.
 Глазки Настины - усните,
 Утром Настю разбудите...:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Страница там была 4,
Ответ писала я на 5,
Ждут люди мои минусовки,
Вот раздаю сижу опять.

----------


## Лев

> Вот раздаю сижу опять.


Ну, а днём будешь зевать...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну, а днём будешь зевать..


Чтож,позеваю днём не много,
Ведь Скоро будет Новый год,
Хотят новинок для гуляний,
И учит песни весь народ...

Ведь не звучат ещё те песни,
Их записали в декабре,
А я зеваю по немножку,
Сижу у ёлочки в огне.

Добро к добру,а песня к песни,
Что б жить на свете интересней!!!
Я высплюсь лишь на небесах,
Когда от тела пеплом прах...

----------


## Skadi

> Ты, как жена моя, сладкое -
> После него на солёное падкая...


_Мороженое только что 
Я съела - мм!..вот объеденье!
Потом салатик вновь легко
Пошёл. Потом был чай с печеньем!
Как вкусно, Лев! Вашей жене
Вы передайте мой привет,
Хотя бы в мыслях, ведь мы с ней
Чуть-чуть похожи - пусть в еде!_

----------


## Skadi

> Представила я тот салад,
> Не подскальзнулись,сделав старт?
> По комнатам не растянулись,
> До финиша ползком метнулись?


_Каталась в нём я до упада -
Была в восторге от "салада"!
И, потоптав его вот так,
Слизнула с пола только так :tongue:_

----------


## Skadi

> Быть может стартовал лишь рот,
> Что бы с утра набить живот?


_Живот набит уже - кишками,
А мы в желудок - чай, салями.
Весь корм тот явно не в коня,
Толстение - не для меня_ :tongue:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Была в восторге от "салада"!


Салат имела я ввиду,
А это была отчипятка,
А Лев зевает, корм ему,
Зачем же Льву ногой на пятку :tongue:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Мороженое только что 
> Я съела - мм!..вот объеденье!
> Потом салатик вновь легко
> Пошёл. Потом был чай с печеньем!
> Как вкусно, Лев! Вашей жене
> Вы передайте мой привет,
> Хотя бы в мыслях, ведь мы с ней
> Чуть-чуть похожи - пусть в еде!


Какой кашмар, бедный желудок!
Как в мясорубку холодильник,
Всё там смешаем и зальём,
Осталось вставить кипятильник.:biggrin:

Потом и заворот кишёк,
Реанимация и шок,
Нет, весом тоже не страдаю,
Но я питанье соблюдаю.

----------


## Skadi

> И я о том сказать хотела,
> Но не посмела, её дело,
> Солёненькое мне ведь рано,
> Всё в переди и званье "МАМА".


_Я вклад свой в генофонд страны
Уж сделала! теперь же Вы
Ломайте голову над этим -
Рожать-то Вам когда-то светит :tongue:_

----------


## Skadi

> Какой кашмар, бедный желудок!


_Как? то был разве не живот?
Один был, слава богу, рот :tongue:_

----------


## Витка

> _Роль снова "белки в колесе"!
> Её играют часто все...
> Сияет ёлка вся в огнях,
> Но снега нет, и нету "ах"..._


А у нас снег пошёл, как всегда
Брата рад он поздравить сквозь года!
Почему-то на его День рожденья каждый год
Снег идёт, обязательно снова идёт!!!

Извините, за корявость... разучилась башка работать... :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как? то был разве не живот?
> Один был, слава богу, рот


В животе есть много членов,
Не тех, что бы опять съязвить,
А органов, кишечник, желочь,
Переварить что б аппетит.
И кислота в желудке есть,
Ей холодильник надо съесть,
И завернуть потом желудок,
До унитаза, на пять суток. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> _Я вклад свой в генофонд страны
> Уж сделала! теперь же Вы
> Ломайте голову над этим -
> Рожать-то Вам когда-то светит :tongue:_


Нам светит каждому - всему свой срок!
Пока что собираем дань, оброк,
Работаем и учимся опять любить,
Чтоб будущих детей нам прокормить.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Извините, за корявость... разучилась башка работать...


Башка не чудо-огород,
Немного ночью отдохнёт,
И мысли новые полезут.
Подарят волну волнорезу.

----------


## Лев

> В животе есть много членов,


Ну, Настя, ты видать в анатомичке недавно побывала?
В таком разрезе так подробно и так "вкусно" описАла...

Рискованная фраза, 
Что членов много в животе.
Ох, пофлудят над этим сразу,
Как кто прочтёт в посте...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Я отлучусь на пол часа,
Отправить надо мне гонца,
Потом опять мы посидим,
О жизни членов пофлудим.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> В животе есть много членов


_Отпад! и сколько там их уместилось?
Всех вместе, раз уж так случилось?_

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
*Skade*,
 А я предупреждал, 
 Считать тут все умеют -
 Так сколько там в животике всего?
 Скэйд - угадай, кого там греют?
 Кто следом коммент про него?

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Каждый может думать в меру своей испорченности,
А я разложу по полочкам и не умру от скромности,
Состоит человек из членов, но членов не п******,
Ладонь состоит из членов, мы пальцами звали их.

Расчленим человека взглядом на косточки разбирём,
Состоим мы ведь все из членов, но органами их завём.
Каждый может думать в меру своей испорченности,
А хочется пофлудить, то не умри от скромности. :wink:

----------


## Лев

> А хочется пофлудить, то не умри от скромности.


Забыла ты, где мы находимся?
Прочти при входе ты сюда.
Хочу флудить, так в теме вОдится,
И буду я флудить всегда. :Aga: :biggrin:

Пустословье, пустословье -
Слово к слову тянется.
А не будет пустословья,
Так стихи останутся:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Флуди, флуди, не зафлудись,
Когда пойдёш по флуду в жизнь,
И флуидорные просторы,
По флуду флудом все законы.:biggrin:

----------


## Геннадичь

Простите, как же это классно
бросать словами понапрасну
желудок, флуд, и холодильник
ещё зачем то кипятильник
Прибавим к этому варенье
Ну, чтоб сложить стихотворение
Ещё наверно бегемота
мартышку, выхухля, удода
весь зоопарк сюда не встанет
народ наверное устанет
Придётся всавить ножку гриба
Всем за внимание Спасибо!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Геннадичь*,флуд же свалка,
А не на удочку рыбалка,
Хотя на удочку поймать,
Мы может сразу двух гусят,
Или консервы и ботинки,
Сошлись бы рифмы половинки.
Вы практикуйтесь во флудилке,
Смешные нравятся картинки,
Про жизнь, про свет, про мрак и бред,
Пусть расслабляется поэт. :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> народ наверное устанет


Ты за народ не беспокойся -
Народ во флуде отдыхает...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Простите, как же это классно
> бросать словами понапрасну
> желудок, флуд, и холодильник
> ещё зачем то кипятильник
> Прибавим к этому варенье
> Ну, чтоб сложить стихотворение


_О, боги! концертмейстер-брат!
Вам, сударь, как коллеге, рада!
Вы пианист или скрипач?
Флейтист, арфист? на чём Вы - мачо? 
Ко мне Вы в тему заходите -
Поговорим, если хотите
По-настоящему, а тут -
Флудильня - так это зовут :smile:
_

----------


## Skadi

> А у нас снег пошёл, как всегда


_Снег, наконец, дошёл до нас -
Ах, как приятен он на глаз!_

----------


## Skadi

> Так сколько там в животике всего?
>  Скэйд - угадай, кого там греют?


_Вообще-то, трудно без рентгена...
Мм...возможно, там уж чьи-то гены? :rolleyes:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ко мне Вы в тему заходите -
> Поговорим, если хотите


Рекламе в флуде разве место,
Skade случайно не невеста?
А то мы быстренько сейчас,
Сварганим садьбу на заказ :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Вообще-то, трудно без рентгена...
> Мм...возможно, там уж чьи-то *гены*?


Конечно Гена,:biggrin:
Он ведь кусь,
И Лев теперь без ножек,
Грусть...:frown:

----------


## Лев

> И Лев теперь без ножек,
> Грусть...


Без ножек Буша? - Может быть...
Ты, Настя, не грусти.
А Гену я простил, ему ведь плыть
Ещё до НьюджерсИ...
Чтоб ножки Насте откусить :Ha:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А Гену я простил, ему ведь плыть
> Ещё до НьюджерсИ...
> Чтоб ножки Насте откусить


Зачем же ножки мне кусать?
До пола мне ведь не познать,
Хотели вы, просили тоже,
Ах,Лев,а враки вам не гоже :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ах,Лев,а враки вам не гоже


Настёна хватит примерять
Все сказки-враки на себя.
Уж поздно и пора мне спать...
Тебе же в продолженье дня
Желаю славно потрудиться,
А перед сном ещё и помолиться :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Рекламе в флуде разве место,
> Skade случайно не невеста?
> А то мы быстренько сейчас,
> Сварганим садьбу на заказ


_А я-то думала, что приглашаю,
А не рекламлю что-то к чаю...
Беседа нынче со сватьями?
И непременно под часами? :tongue:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Уж поздно и пора мне спать...


Спокойной ночи,милый плут,
Хотя ворчишь, но ты мне друг  :Aga: 
Желаю мягкую пирину,
С утра лишь подои скотину :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А я-то думала, что приглашаю,
> А не рекламлю что-то к чаю...


В флудилку мы всех приглашаем,
И чай и кофе наливаем,
А для интимных всех бесед,
Зовут всегда в свой кабинет :tongue::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Желаю мягкую пирину,
> С утра лишь подои скотину


Пирин лекарство -
В пЕрине жарко.
Скотина - кошка,
Дам молока немножко -
Я холодильник подою.
Ах! Я не сплююю...
Гром грохочет за окном,
Дождик хлещет, как ручьём.
Ждали влаги благодать -
Вот теперь пошёл я спааать:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Вот теперь пошёл я спааать


Спокойной ночи!
Сладких снов!
И сны пусть будут 
без коров :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> А для интимных всех бесед,
> Зовут всегда в свой кабинет


_Воистину, о чём кто мыслит,
О том - и вслух. И слишком быстро,
Чтобы подумать лишний раз -
Не в номера зовут без глаз :tongue:_

----------


## Skadi

> Гром грохочет за окном,
> Дождик хлещет, как ручьём


_Что, обратно поворот?
Ждёт с водой нас Новый год? :eek:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> _Что, обратно поворот?
> Ждёт с водой нас Новый год? :eek:_


Глазки путить так не надо :biggrin:
Ведь Израиль...дождь награда,
Пусть в Рязане снег метёт,
Значит скоро Новый год!:tongue:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Воистину, о чём кто мыслит,
> О том - и вслух. И слишком быстро,
> Чтобы подумать лишний раз -
> Не в номера зовут без глаз


Ну вот опять :frown: а кто серьёзно?
В флудильне хаос междусловья,
Не в мыслях флуд ведь пишем мы,
А что б смешней, до новизны...:tongue:kuku

----------


## Skadi

> Глазки путить так не надо


_Как не надо делать глазки?
Расшифруйте мне подсказку :rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

> Ну вот опять  а кто серьёзно?
> В флудильне хаос междусловья,
> Не в мыслях флуд ведь пишем мы,
> А ято б смешней, до новизны...


_Ах, вот как! знать, для новизны
Мы в номера уйти должны? :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как не надо делать глазки?
> Расшифруйте мне подсказку


Что б на выкат из орбит,
Просто ужас, страшный хит!
Их ведь можно потерять,
Как потом назад вставлять ? :tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> В флудильне хаос междусловья


_Про флуд невольно забываю!
Слова ж кидать! а я - ласкаю...:wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ах, вот как! знать, для новизны
> Мы в номера уйти должны?


Решать лишь вам. Ведь вы позвали,
За вас двоих мы не решали.
Рекламу мы не прелагали,
Уединиться намекали...:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> Что б на выкат из орбит,
> Просто ужас, страшный хит!
> Их ведь можно потерять,
> Как потом назад вставлять ? :tongue:


_Вы забыли про пружинки!
Вскочат вновь в глазницы-дырки,
Повращаются, замрут
И под веками вздремнут :tongue:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Повращаются, замрут
> И под веками вздремнут


Ах, засони все вокруг,
Спать под бровками, уют,
Кто бы мне дал хоть часок,
Потушить свой мотылёк?

----------


## Skadi

> Решать лишь вам. Ведь вы позвали


_Я позвала - хозяйка ж там!
Судьба мужчин - в желанье дам :biggrin:_

----------


## Skadi

> Кто бы мне дал хоть часок,
> Потушить свой мотылёк?


_Позовите мужа Вы,
Мотылёк потушит. Хи :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Позовите мужа Вы,
> Мотылёк потушит. Хи


Мой муж в работе и заботе,
А в музыкалке люди ждут,
Когда им музыку на блюде ,
По интернету разошлют.

----------


## Skadi

> А в музыкалке люди ждут,
> Когда им музыку на блюде ,
> По интернету разошлют


_Эх, я б не отказалась тоже
Послушать музыку из ложи!
Хочу в Ленкоме побывать,
Чтоб "Аллилуйя" услыхать! 
"Юнону и Авось" люблю -
Её играю и пою! :rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

> Когда им музыку на блюде ,
> По интернету разошлют


_Что есть у Вас из музыки?
Такое, чтоб, в душе легки,
Порхали ночью мотыльки?
Прислать Вам было бы с руки?_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Что есть у Вас из музыки?
> Такое, чтоб, в душе легки,
> Порхали ночью мотыльки?
> Прислать Вам было бы с руки?


Прислать вам может только он,
Сидит, грустит опять "Гвидон",
Кому то может быть "Патрон",
Кому то просто "перезвон". :wink:

Могу лишь Анну Семинович,
Что записали в декабре,
И плюс и минус я имею,
Российской звёздочки в попсе.

----------


## Skadi

> Могу лишь Анну Семинович,
> Что записали в декабре,
> И плюс и минус я имею,
> Российской звёздочки в попсе.


_"Вся такая внезапная"?
Эта песня попсовая?
Тогда есть у меня она :smile:_

----------


## Skadi

> Прислать вам может только он,
> Сидит, грустит опять "Гвидон",
> Кому то может быть "Патрон",
> Кому то просто "перезвон".


_Он выбрал грусть, меня отринул...
Покой вот и меня покинул...
Да ладно, что уж там...бывает,
Веселью грусть предпочитают :frown:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> "Вся такая внезапная"?


Да нет, у вас моих и нет.
"От любви до любви"
С Киркоровым один дуэт,
Вторая "Слухи"  между делом,
"Тирольская" шутя там пели,
И песня  "Жилка"  в заключенье,
Как вам такое сообщенье?
И песни в этом декабре,
Увидят свет, хотя не все.

----------


## Skadi

> Да нет, у вас моих и нет


_Не сомневаюсь! у Вас есть
То, что хотела б я иметь...:rolleyes:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Он выбрал грусть, меня отринул...
> Покой вот и меня покинул...
> Да ладно, что уж там...бывает,
> Веселью грусть предпочитают


Сбежал наверно ваш "агент",
Хотя так теплится момент,
Быть может вы его послали,
Когда за стол других сажали.
Ведь сколько водки не бери,
Два раза бегать от двери,
В России так ведь говорят,
Бутылки выстроенны в ряд.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

_Однако, что-то засиделась...
Пора и честь знать. Мне б хотелось,
Отец чтоб Ваш забыл про грусть -
Исправить это я берусь :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Пойду, раздам немного песен,
Народ что б в праздники был весел!
А то заждались там меня,
Наверно матами браня...

----------


## Skadi

_Удачи, Настя! с Рождеством!
Пусть радость посетит Ваш дом,
Побольше света и огней!
Улыбок, верности друзей!
А лично Вам - любви большой
И исполнения мечты любой! 
:smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Желаю в жизни много счастья,
Любви, душевного тепла,
Чтоб миновали Вас ненастья,
Вся жизнь чтоб светлая была
От радости, любви и от удачи!

Пусть годы медленнее мчатся,
Несут улыбку, радость, смех
И пусть сопутствует Вам в жизни -
Здоровье, счастье и успех! :Aga:

----------


## Геннадичь

> О, боги! концертмейстер-брат!
> Вам, сударь, как коллеге, рада!
> Вы пианист или скрипач?
> Флейтист, арфист? на чём Вы - мачо?


Я менестрель, так все судачат
на всём, на клавишах тем паче
А в основном, гитары глас
милее мне всего сейчас
могу гармошечку губную
задуть под блюз или другую
на губне тему проиграть
ударник знаю как подать
на басе изредка лабаю
короче, я на всём играю 
извлечь звучёк не так уж сложно
его из ложек даже можно
Да было б ухо, вас ли парить
Вы знаете, чего гутарить:wink:

----------


## Геннадичь

Не слышу ваши голоса
блин, часовые пояса
плюс пять, плюс два,
мне время спать
а вам наверное вставать...

----------


## Лев

> Я менестрель, так все судачат


Как много слов - не белый лист :Aga: 
Ты - муль-ти-ин-стру-мен-та-лист :Ha:

----------


## Геннадичь

> Ты - муль-ти-ин-стру-мен-та-лист


Ну это громко, можно тише
я мультик просто или ниже... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> А в основном, гитары глас
> милее мне всего сейчас


_Гитара-бас? гитара-соло?
Или гитара-ритм у Вас?
А я сопровождаю голос,
Да и сама пою подчас :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> А я сопровождаю голос,
> Да и сама пою подчас


Коль подала ты голос,
Дай ссылку на него.
Не упадёт с тебя же волос,
Если послушаем его:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> мне время спать
> а вам наверное вставать...


_В Бурятии была я как-то,
В Улан-Удэ и даже в Кяхте.
Довольна очень этим фактом -
Добры там люди! нет? поправьте :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

> Коль подала ты голос,
> Дай ссылку на него.
> Не упадёт с тебя же волос,
> Если послушаем его:rolleyes:


_Лев, я пою для настроенья,
Я не певица, пианистка
И режиссёр. И в том - везенье!
На сцене чаще я артистка! 

Зато учу я петь ребят,
Их голоса могу прислать 
На видео есть голос мой.
Там конкурс был, и номер свой
Я исполняла, как солистка,
И волновалась, хоть артистка...
Меня на видео снимали,
Отдельно ж голос не скачали.
Студент мой сделать обещал,
Пришлёт мне скоро - так сказал.
Тогда запись и Вам пришлю,
Послушаете, как пою :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Я не певица, пианистка


Я не певец вот тоже -
Приходится мне петь 
Свои, чужие песни. И что же -
Со стыда гореть?
Играл на балалайке
И на гитаре я,
Сейчас на самограйке
Звучит мелодия...
Ну, а детишки что поют?
Есть песни и для них,
Вот сделать бы из них салют -
Концерт для мам и пап своих...

----------


## Skadi

> Я не певец вот тоже -
> Приходится мне петь 
> Свои, чужие песни. И что же -
> Со стыда гореть?


_Нет, со стыда я не горю,
Но не на запись я пою,
Хотя, и выступаю часто -
Играю больше - там без гласа.
Рояль звучит - так я пою
И песни пальцами дарю :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну, а детишки что поют?
> Есть песни и для них,
> Вот сделать бы из них салют -
> Концерт для мам и пап своих...


Приветик всем, шалом вам, Лев,
Её ученикам, сопутствует успех!
Лауреаты конкурсов и фестивалей,
Видала я, как поют ... им медали.
Её я правда тоже не слыхала,
Не все поют под фонограммы, браво!

----------


## Skadi

> Ну, а детишки что поют?


_Студенты - взрослые ребята
Поют прекрасно - лауреаты!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я менестрель, так все судачат


О, Menestrel, там ваша тема,
Где тексты песен на музЫку,
Или двоюродный ваш брат,
Подобен вашему же лику?

----------


## Лев

> Не все поют под фонограммы, браво!


Есть фонограммы-минус,
Есть фонограммы-плюс.
Под плюс я петь не двинусь,
Под минус - распоюсь...
Что делать? Стало туго
С живым оркестром петь -
Так дорого, о други!
Что просто обалдеть:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Поют под минус-это всё нормально,
Когда ж под плюс и губы не в попад,
Позорят лишь эстраду эти люди,
И помидоров испытают град!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Приветик всем, шалом вам, Лев,
> Её ученикам, сопутствует успех!
> Лауреаты конкурсов и фестивалей,
> Видала я, как поют ... им медали.
> Её я правда тоже не слыхала,
> Не все поют под фонограммы, браво!


_Спасибо, Настя! ты права,
Я их люблю - всё б им дала,
Всё, что умею - не слова,
Нам дарит музыка 
Святого волшебства!_

----------


## Skadi

_Слыхала я, что в колледжах студенты
Всегда поют под запись на концертах...
Для нас то слышать было просто дико,
Как кто-то компакт-диски крутит лихо!
И что мы в результате получаем?
Фальшивость в голосе - 
Прилизанность включаем!
Обман и ощущение потери...
И чувство просто выбежать их двери!_

----------


## Геннадичь

> Добры там люди! нет? поправьте


Живу я не в Улан -Удэ
на берегу Байкала 
180 где то так км
не много и не мало 
И сильно добрых не встречал
Но сам не злой в натуре
на холоде не одичал
хожу в медвежей шкуре

----------


## Лев

> Живу я не в Улан -Удэ
> на берегу Байкала


Бывал когда-то в тех местах
С концертами в годах семидесятых.
Большие расстояния в верстах
И километрах клятых:smile:

----------


## Витка

Под "минус" петь мне не зазорно!
Да и "живаго" - не позорно!
Не всегда аппаратура позволяет,
Приходится под "минус" чаще петь!

----------


## Геннадичь

> гитара-ритм


Немножечко ритмую
учу детей играть на инструментах разных 
ещё пою, и иногда бэкую
ансамбль у меня, и в общем всё прекрасно

----------


## Геннадичь

> гитара-ритм


Немножечко ритмую
учу детей играть на инструментах разных 
ещё пою, и иногда бэкую
ансамбль у меня, и в общем всё прекрасно

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Под "минус" петь мне не зазорно!


С собой оркестр, очень уж накладно,
Когда в гастролях, минуса без соло,
Но не всегда приемлит зритель минус,
В живую лишь, что б мне не знать позора.

----------


## Витка

В живую, "аккапелльно" - не проблема
Спою легко! Закончим мы делему.

----------


## Лев

> Закончим мы делему.


Решить дилемму не проблема,
Вот только не закончишь...
Поёшь легко и не по схеме -
Успех свой ты упрочишь :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Немножечко ритмую
> учу детей играть на инструментах разных 
> ещё пою, и иногда бэкую
> ансамбль у меня, и в общем всё прекрасно


_А у меня солистов много,
Ансамбль недавно создала.
Дуэт ведёт два гласа строго,
Концерты ставим на "ура"_ :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Живу я не в Улан -Удэ
> на берегу Байкала


_И на Байкале я была -
Максимиха - прекрасно место!
Но...комары там со слона!
Вода ж чистейшая - известно!_

----------


## Skadi

> Но сам не злой в натуре
> на холоде не одичал
> хожу в медвежей шкуре


_В унтах ходила смело,
В шубейке из енота,
Ружьишко я имела,
Ходила на охоту.
В тайге гуляла просто,
Отца друг приглашал,
Мы браконьеров злостных
Ловили. Кто мешал...
Оставим, впрочем, это.
Истории свои
У каждого поэта...
Ещё поговорим :smile:_

----------


## overload

Я петь под минус не боюсь
и формулу я вынес:
Порою "минус" - это плюс,
вот "плюс" - большущий минус.

----------


## Геннадичь

> Порою "минус" - это плюс,


Я плюса бы не вынес...
Прошу прощения, и хочу просить у вас об одолжении
Мне б плюсик песни 1,2,3, в гитарном исполнении
Зашёл на сайт, я рад за Вас, есть у кого учиться
ermolinedka@yandex.ru хотелось б приобщиться  :Aga:

----------


## overload

Да я бы дал - увы, хоть баньте,
но - нет в гитарном варианьте....

----------


## Геннадичь

> Да я бы дал - увы, хоть баньте,
> но - нет в гитарном варианьте....


Нет!!!  Банить Вас, какая глупость
А вариант который с странички
или в ломы, а может скупость?
ну нет так нет, ломать не будем спички...

----------


## overload

Правой кнопкой в ссылочку - 
"Сохранить как...", милочку.

----------


## Геннадичь

> Правой кнопкой в ссылочку -
> "Сохранить как...", милочку.


Как Вы любезны, Бог Вам в ноги...
Какую ссылочку потрогать?
Ищу, ну не могу найти...
О, мне всевышний помоги!!!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Да я бы дал - увы, хоть баньте,


*Геннадичь*,в баню не гоните.:biggrin:
Хотите песню? ВОТ, возьмите.

----------


## overload

*Вот* на песню линк рисую.
Правой кнопкой голосуем.

----------


## Геннадичь

Ура нашёл, сейчас качну!!!
И вдумчиво прослушивать начну!!!

----------


## Геннадичь

Ура нашёл, сейчас качну!!!
И вдумчиво прослушивать начну!!!

----------


## Skadi

_Так...кто тут песни раздаёт?
А-ну, "колись", честной народ! :smile:_

----------


## Skadi

> *Вот* на песню линк рисую.
> Правой кнопкой голосуем.


_Так...качаем...скоро будем слушать!
Что даст нам музыка на ужин? :rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

> *Вот* на песню линк рисую.
> Правой кнопкой голосуем.


_Так....это Вы сами поёте? 
А музыка? Вашей работы?
Вы смыслом доброту несёте, 
Воронцова напомнили что-то :)))_

----------


## overload

Сам играю, сам пою,
сам билеты продаю.
_(боян)_

----------


## Skadi

> Сам играю, сам пою,
> сам билеты продаю.
> _(боян)_


_Я вот Димку запишу -
Непременно покажу.
Как поёт парнишка - класс!
Поразит приятно Вас :smile:_

----------


## Геннадичь

Аж заплакал песню слушал
вот затронула мне душу
что то старое родное
и другое, неземное
В общем здорово, как надо
я спою её ребята!!!

----------


## Витка

*overload*,
 Игорь - гений! Спору нет - 
Вот на всё вам мой ответ!
Он и пишет и поёт
Песни дарит мне он - вот!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Игорь - гений! Спору нет - 
> Вот на всё вам мой ответ


_Верим, верим сразу же -
Творчеством сказал уже! :smile:_

----------


## Black Lord

Привет, флудим и отдыхаем?
(Спасибки) кончились для всех,
Вас с наступающим поздравить,
Желаю счастья без помех!!!

----------


## Skadi

_Сегодня снег - какое счастье!
Одел он серость в белый цвет,
Проснулось ощущенье счастья!
Казалось бы, тут дива нет -
Ну снег - и снег, какая важность,
Зимы знакомый всем портрет.
Улыбка всё ж стирает важность
С лиц наших - выпал, выпал снег!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Опять одна сижу в унынье,
И поболтаю с тишиной,
Прости Господь всех и помилуй,
И людям дай земной покой.
Прости грехи им и обиды,
Прости за горести утрад,
Когда проснуться утром люди,
Ты подари им снег...не град...

----------


## Геннадичь

*А у нас уже давно 
по колено или больше
Снега валом, всё равно
Рано лёг и будет дольше!*

----------


## Геннадичь

> Опять одна сижу в унынье,
> И поболтаю с тишиной,


Настя, Вы совсем не спите?
Всё флудите и флудите

----------


## Лев

Как скучно стало - флуда нет,
Высокая поэзия затмила.
А я среди поэтов не поэт,
С утра мне Муза это подтвердила...:frown:

----------


## Геннадичь

> Как скучно стало - флуда нет,
> Высокая поэзия затмила.
> А я среди поэтов не поэт,
> С утра мне Муза это подтвердила...


О, не грустите, будет флуд
очнутся скоро все проснутся
и снова все сюда придут
и вновь, за старое возьмутся
А Муза, хошь или не хошь
Вас заведёт от нас к Парнасу
И мне цена наверно грош
Её не видел я ни разу.

----------


## overload

Муза - дух, она живёт - и полно,
не зовут - приходит лишь сама. 
Мы с тобой не зрим радиоволны,
это же не значит - их нема...

----------


## Геннадичь

Пафос приходит порой, я пишу,
наверно Музы брат лихой, единокровный.
Трагизм рождает он и оды, почешу...
затылок свой от шрамов весь неровный.

----------


## overload

Как чесать ты пылок
в голове лещом,
хорошо - затылок,
а не где ещё... :smile: :Pivo:

----------


## Геннадичь

Нет слов остались только слюни
и те, собаки, матерятся...
не буду распускать я нюни
А буду всем я улыбаться:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А у нас уже давно 
> по колено или больше
> Снега валом, всё равно
> Рано лёг и будет дольше!


А у нас лишь холодильник,
Как зимою - морозильник,
Я валяюсь на пляжу,
Загораю - вам пишу.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя, Вы совсем не спите?
> Всё флудите и флудите


Когда сплю, то вы флудите,
Я флужу, то вы поспите,
Вот такой диапозон,
Время править не резон.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А я среди поэтов не поэт,
> С утра мне Муза это подтвердила...


Скажите Музе,пусть поставит чайник,
Ведь Муза в прозе вовсе не начальник.

----------


## Лев

> А буду всем я улыбаться


В улыбке Геннадичь держит губы,
Сверкают жемчугами зубы.
Всем надо улыбаться позарез,:biggrin:
А я боюсь - вдруг выпадет протез :Vah:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> снова все сюда придут
> и вновь, за старое возьмутся


За старое нам браться лень,
Админ следит и ночь и день.
Мы лучше новое напишем,
Рифмуем всё и флудом дышим.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А я боюсь - вдруг выпадет протез


Протез в зубах,
Протез в руках,
Протез в умах и головах,
Протез в ногах,
Протез в груди,
Протезом пишем мы стихи.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Вот такой диапозон,
> Время править не резон.


Вот в таком диапазоне
Мы друг друга не догоним.
Я пошёл поставить чайник -
Музу чаем угостить,
В этом я теперь начальник -
Муза может погодИть...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Муза может погодИть...


ПогодИть не покорИть,
Можно с чаем пофлудить,
Если чая не нальёте,
Моё сердце разобьёте. :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Протез в зубах,
> Протез в руках,
> Протез в умах и головах,
> Протез в ногах,
> Протез в груди,
> Протезом пишем мы стихи.


Даёшь роботизацию!
Человечество в утиль!
И автоматизацию,
Конвейера ротацию -
Такой вот будет стиль!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Даёшь роботизацию!


Роботизация и робот,
А может просто раб и холод,
Работа задницы и танца,
А может роба иностранца?:biggrin:
Работать вовсе нам не лень,
Флудим,флудим, какой уж день.
Пусть робот в зале подметёт,
Пока флудит в сети народ.

----------


## Лев

> Если чая не нальёте,
> Моё сердце разобьёте.


Смайлик чая не нашёл,
Только смайлик пива.
Тортик с чаем? - хорошо
Свежего разлива.
Подбегай-ка к самовару,
После бани с пылу-жару.
Я сердца не разбиваю,
Но слегка их распаляю 
Ароматным чаем...

----------


## Skadi

_М-да, веселье началось!
Флудство разохотилось.
Ишь как, чаю подавай :wink:
А не то, мол, улетай.
Слово к слову - строчек ряд,
Флудство делает парад.
Кинут словом, чай глотнут
И опять флудить начнут! :rolleyes:_

----------


## Геннадичь

Ну а я чаёк с вареньем
подсластить стихотворен*Ь*е
Пиво я, увы, не пью
И спиртное не люблю
Лучше чай иль кофэ пить
И флудить, флудить, флудить!!!

----------


## Лев

> И флудить, флудить, флудить!!!


И строчить, строчить, строчить -
Флуд ничем не заменить.
Буква к букве, слово к слову -
Говорить они готовы. 
Есть ассоциации,
Не будет к ним овации...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Смайлик чая не нашёл,
> Только смайлик пива.
> Тортик с чаем? - хорошо
> Свежего разлива.


[IMG]http://*********ru/352918.gif[/IMG]
*Вот вам моя кружечка,
Чаю дай подружечке,
Баньку тоже я люблю,
Только пиво вот не пью* :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Кинут словом, чай глотнут
> И опять флудить начнут!


Словом кинет,Окон звон,
На ушах от стёкол дом,
Не кидайся, а пиши,
Чай не хочеш,не проси  :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

_- А у нас вот свет погас,
- А у них взорвался газ,
- А собаке чьей-то лапу
  Прокусили - она драпать!
  Так, чайку бы здесь глотнуть
  И опять в флудильный путь :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну а я чаёк с вареньем
> подсластить стихотворенЬе


Он на книгу "Джем" намажет,
Очень вкусно,-нам вдруг скажет,
А потом чайком запьёт,
И опять флудить начнёт :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Так, чайку бы здесь глотнуть
>   И опять в флудильный путь


*Сапожком сейчас я дуну,
Самовар пущу по кругу,
Налетайте! Чай с медком,
Только привкус сапожком.*:biggrin:
*С Рождеством всех поздравляю,
Счастья всей земле желаю!
Но загадывать не буду,
Яблоко пущу по кругу.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/332438.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Геннадичь

*Вот веселье, наливайте
чай скорее выпивайте
мне скажите есть у вас
кот, собака, дикобраз?*

----------


## Skadi

> *Вот веселье, наливайте
> чай скорее выпивайте
> мне скажите есть у вас
> кот, собака, дикобраз?*


_Ну улыбка! вот оскал 
Отродяся не видала!
Голливудская улыбка!
Прям во флуд ворвалась лихо!_

----------


## Геннадичь

*У меня есть такса Мона
беспредельно беспардонна
года нет, ещё щенок
но не пустит на порог*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Вот веселье, наливайте
> чай скорее выпивайте
> мне скажите есть у вас
> кот, собака, дикобраз?


Есть конечно динозавр,
Кракодилы тоже есть,
Их готовить не умею,
Может вам коровку съесть?
[IMG]http://*********ru/391848.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/386728.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/389800.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/390824.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> У меня есть такса Мона


_Такса Мона единична,
Выглядит вполне прилично!
У меня дворняга Джек -
Самый преданный субъект_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Такса Мона единична,
> Выглядит вполне прилично!
> У меня дворняга Джек -
> Самый преданный субъект


[IMG]http://*********ru/384680.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Геннадичь

> Есть конечно динозавр,
> Кракодилы тоже есть,
> Их готовить не умею,
> Может вам коровку съесть?



*Как же так друзей и кушать
надо их любить и слушать
Вот динозавра я б поел
Но вымерли я не успел!*

----------


## overload

Ты-ды-ды, ды-ды, бадам,
бум и тири-диридам.
Трам-пам-пам, бабах и бум,
гы-гы-гы и дамц-мамц-дум,
Пах-пах-пах и пых-пых-пых...


...интересно, это стих?

----------


## Лев

> ...интересно, это стих?


Это скэт - владеешь им прилично,
Хотелось бы услышать лично
Импровизации твои фром джэз.
Я думаю звучит отлично. 

Жду с нетерпением
И вожделением :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Ты-ды-ды, ды-ды, бадам,
> бум и тири-диридам.
> Трам-пам-пам, бабах и бум,
> гы-гы-гы и дамц-мамц-дум,
> Пах-пах-пах и пых-пых-пых...


Необычно, поэтично,
Может несколько практично,
И оформлено со вкусом,
И немного феерично!
И признателен поэту,
Что у Вас картинок нету,
Эх! 
"Настоящих, буйных мало..." :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## overload

Строчка - это точка мысли,
рифмы качество дают..
Коли мы сие не грызли - 
Стих - не стих.
А просто флуд.

----------


## Лев

> Строчка - это точка мысли,
> рифмы качество дают..
> Коли мы сие не грызли - 
> Стих - не стих.
> А просто флуд.


Точкой мысли ты владеешь,
Рифмы не всегда блюдёшь.
Флудеров ты не жалеешь,
Если джаз нам не споёшь:smile:

----------


## overload

Это я-то рифмы не блюду???
Лев... а хош примеры приведу?

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
Точкой мысли ты владеешь,
Рифмы ТЫ всегда блюдёшь.
Флудеров ты не жалеешь,
Если джаз нам не споёшь.:rolleyes:


Блииин!!!....
Расхватали Христа на кусочки,
Протестанты, сектанты, католики.
Пьют кагор вместо крови из бочки,
От просвир же бывают колики.
Вы простите за резкость меня,
Не делю я Христа на кусочки - 
Он един в триединстве и... точка,
Точка зрения эта - моя!

С Рождеством!

----------


## Skadi

_Ти-ли-ми-ли-трям,
Флудерам всем - здрям! :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> гы-гы-гы и дамц-мамц-дум,
> Пах-пах-пах и пых-пых-пых...


Из-та-та, из-та-та, из, та-та,
Вновь пыхтят в теме, 
...курить нельзя!
Из-та-та, из-та-та, из, та-та,
Лучше во флуде,
в нём простота.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Строчка - это точка мысли,
> рифмы качество дают..
> Коли мы сие не грызли - 
> Стих - не стих.
> А просто флуд.


Мы сидим все тут в флудилке,
И красивые картинки,
Жизнь украсят, глаз и взор,
Для фантазии простор!
Можем в танце,можем в флуде,
Мы все здесь не в Голевуде!
Степ,чичётку и кадриль,
Во флудилке водевиль.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Точкой мысли ты владеешь,


Лучше точкой, чем рапирой,
Без уколов, стих ваш милый,
Трим-трим-трим и трям-трям-трям,
Все стримимся к небесам.:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Это я-то рифмы не *блюду*???


Блюдо, лошки, поварёшки,
Не хотите ли окрошки?
Может плов или щербет,
Дайте нам скорей ответ.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Протестанты, сектанты, католики.
> Пьют кагор вместо крови из бочки,
> От просвир же бывают колики.
> Вы простите за резкость меня,
> Не делю я Христа на кусочки - 
> Он един в триединстве и... точка,
> Точка зрения эта - моя!
> 
> С Рождеством!


Взаимно вас я докучаю,
И с Рождеством всех поздравляю,
Мы погуляли ночью, класс!
Теперь с похмелья среди вас...:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Все стримимся к небесам.


СтрЕмление не стрём -
Восходим к ним путём...
Для каждого он свой -
Блуждаем мы порой.
Сказал Иисус слова,
Ищи Небес врата -
Они в тебе, кто ищет,
А в небе ветер свищет.:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Блюдо, лошки, поварёшки,
> Не хотите ли окрошки?


Не до лоЖки с поварёшкой,
Тех что зачерпнут окрошку.
Сему блюду не сезон - 
Не согреет кровь блюдон.
Борщ горячий иль уха
И под водку - ха-ха-ха!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Сему блюду не сезон - 
> Не согреет кровь блюдон.


Почему же не сезон?
Ой,забыла...снег...пардон,
Но у нас же снега нет,
Я с окрошкой шлю привет :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Я с окрошкой шлю привет


Любим делать мы окрошку,
Когда пот градом льёт.
А пока наоборот -
Поедим борща из плошки...
И поделимся мы с кошкой:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Поедим борща из плошки...
> И поделимся мы с кошкой


Борщь, свекла, морковка,
Странно...мне не ловко,
Разве кошка ест свеклу?
Что-то, Лев, вас не пойму...

----------


## Витка

> *У меня есть такса Мона
> беспредельно беспардонна
> года нет, ещё щенок
> но не пустит на порог*


Таксу замечательную Мону
В тему про животных можно?
Мы там фотки выставляем
И добра зверЯм желаем!  :Aga:

----------


## overload

Тырын-дырын-тиримдзынь-туры...
...дуры.

----------


## Лев

> Поедим БОРЩА!!! из плошки...
> И поделимся мы с кошкой


Вот те нате, вот те здрасьте! -
Невнимательна ты, Настя:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Тырын-дырын-тиримдзынь-туры...
> ...дуры.


Скэт за скэтом, за разом раз -
Репетирует он джаз.
Деда-диду, сне-сне-гуры -
Дед Мороз забыл Сне-дуру :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тырын-дырын-тиримдзынь-туры...
> ...дуры.


Вновь хамим или пошлим?
"Дуры" дамом говорим?
Эх,какой же вы джазМен,
Пишет так не джентельмен :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Тырын-дырын-тиримдзынь-туры...
> ...дуры.


_Ха! kuku_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ха!


Ха-ха-ха да хи-хи-хи,
Не по нраву им стихи,
А мы мимо пропускаем,
И флудильню продолжаем kuku

----------


## Лев

> Вновь хамим или пошлим?
> "Дуры" дамом говорим?


Смысл вырывая из контекста - 
Слоги джазового скэта,
Настя вновь замесит тесто
Из обид и этикета...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя вновь замесит тесто
> Из обид и этикета...


Вот ещё :wink:,а мне не надо,
Я флудить и Лёвой рада!
Настроение не тает,
В Новогодний флуд вступает!

----------


## Лев

> флудить и Лёвой рада!


Если б только Лёву рада
Зафлудить до смерти...
Так из пустословия ограда
Встанет рядом с холмиком - поверьте.

----------


## Геннадичь

Чё то, как то, не по сути
не нагнать б друг другу жути
дуры, стервы, не пойдёт
надо всё наоборот

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Геннадичь*,фото не уместно,
В флудилке для двоих не место!!!
Админ вас может наказать,
Или до БАНи вас послать  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*Геннадичь*,
 Суть уж выверена, друже.
 Слово вырвано из текста...
 "Не дала"? - Ну это хуже, 
  "Если к другому ушла невеста..." -
  Это лучше. Настя месит тесто:
  Соблюдайте этикет, иначе место
  Банить модер будет... Честно!!!

----------


## Геннадичь

Понял, фото удалил
я уж лутче б не флудил:frown:
как то стало не уютно
непонятно или мутно
ладно я пойду пока
не намяли б мне бока

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Если б только Лёву рада
> Зафлудить до смерти...


Как же так,вдруг помирать?
Лёва любит флуд!
Его хлебом не корми,
Нафлудит он тут.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> ладно я пойду пока
> не намяли б мне бока


Был я прав, хоть я и Лев -
Настя всем даст прикурить.
Ушлая - из многих Дев,
С норовом. Какая прыть...

Тут в соседней теме (инструМентал)
Белый Волк лютует.
В каждом он шедевре
Всем вам салютует.
Заходите - слушайте
И не пожалеете,
А потом покушайте,
Поиграв на флейте:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ушлая - из многих Дев,
> С норовом. Какая прыть...


Вот опять не угодила :frown:
Я Генадича огородила,
От метлы и БАНи,
С веничком, не с нами.
Сделай людям вот добро,
Боком выльется оно....

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тут в соседней теме 
> Белый Волк лютует.
> В каждом он шедевре
> Всем вам салютует.


Мне понравилась "organ",
Остальные давят уши,
Электронною игрой,
Не накормиш душу.

----------


## overload

А я - гаф!
-написал стих.
Купил РАФ
и - туда их...  
(девочки, простите, вы вряд ли знаете, что такое РАФ -Rigas Auto).

----------


## smychok

> Ушлая - из многих Дев,
> С норовом. Какая прыть...


Ушлая - из многих Дев,
А харрактер - просто ЛЕВ )))
Только львом её не звать,
Но не стоит искушАть))))

----------


## Лев

> Купил РАФ


Неужто РАФы выпускают
В засильи множества моделей?
Наверное РАФы много дешевле -
Игорь и К* покупают:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Только львом её не звать,
> Но не стоит искушАть))))


Не искушай не львов без нужды,
Хоть и герой, тебе решать.
Мне искушения не чужды -
Я буду Настю искушать:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> (девочки, простите, вы вряд ли знаете, что такое РАФ -Rigas Auto).


Я на РАФике каталась,
Лопнула там шина,
*overloadа*,с собой взЯла,
Ведь его машина.
Я на легковой каталась,
Морда очень острая,
А ещё есть грузовик,
Мордочка там плоская,уууууух!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Электронною игрой,
> Не накормиш душу.


 Электронною игрою,
Не накормиш душу.
А гитарой чумовой, 
Что недавно слушал!!!

Та игра так вдохновила,
Что натёр мозОли,
Но так в музыку ушёл,
Что не "слышал" боли)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А я - гаф!
> -написал стих.


Ой,собачка что то лает,
Ударенье забывает,
Ножку он свою поднял,
Все деревья...написал...:biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Мне искушения не чужды -
> Я буду Настю искушать


Искушайте,искушайте,
Только лишь не кушайте,
Лучше борщика поеште,
А меня не слушайте...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ой,собачка что то лает,
> Ударенье забывает,


Лаяла собачка - Игорь записАл,
Настя прочитала, а удар пропал.
Буквы - выделяйте, надо всем понять,
Чтобы без изъяна это прочитать...

----------


## Лев

> А меня не слушайте...


Тебя уже послушал,
Читаю вот теперь.
Недавно я покушал -
Закрыл я в кухню дверь...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Лаяла собачка - Игорь записАл,
> Настя прочитала, а удар пропал.
> Буквы - выделяйте, надо всем понять,
> Чтобы без изъяна это прочитать...


Ах,учитель,мой мучитель,
Ходит,правит буковки,
Ударенья исправляет,
Пришивает пуговки...:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

На частушки потянуло,
Настроенье праздника,
Я с концерта к вам свалилась,
Рождества - проказдника...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ах,учитель,мой мучитель,
> Ходит,правит буковки,
> Ударенья исправляет,
> Пришивает пуговки...


Лёва учит, Настю мучит -
Всё снесла до кучи...
В русском ты не хочешь круче
Быть? Да в другом ты лучше.

Мой соавтор - звать Ирина,
По фамилии Сладкова.
Ты прочти сей стих, оторва -
Зафлуди по новой:smile::

За мэтром мэтр меня судил,
Выслушивал, критиковал...
За мэтром мэтр за мной следил,
Чтоб не терялся фраз накал,
И слов овал был безупречен,
А стих – упруг, умен и вечен...

За метром метр бежит строка,
За метром метр мелькают строфы.
И ситуация пока
Не предвещает катастрофы.
Но все ж за ямб и гекзаметр
Прости меня, мой мудрый мэтр:

Пишу как на душу легло,
Пишу как сердце возжелало,
А что строка крива и впала – 
Что ж, видно ей не повезло...
Но слышу, мэтр ворчит в тиши:
"Ну что ж поделаешь? -...Пиши..."

----------


## Skadi

> Ха-ха-ха да хи-хи-хи,
> Не по нраву им стихи,
> А мы мимо пропускаем,
> И флудильню продолжаем kuku


_Мы продолжим - спору нет,
Мы на всё найдём ответ :wink:_

----------


## Лев

> Мы продолжим - спору нет,
> Мы на всё найдём ответ


Кто-бы в этом сомневался,
Что на всё найдут ответ.
Чтобы флуд наш продолжался,
Нам не нужен залп ракет:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Чтобы флуд наш продолжался,
> Нам не нужен залп ракет


_Фейерверк тогда, быть может,
Из сверкающих огней?
Новый год приходит, всё же -
Пофлудим же веселей! :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Мы продолжим - спору нет,
> Мы на всё найдём ответ


Пусть дадут нам только корм,
Что б из кОрма сделать шторм!!! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Пусть дадут нам только корм,
> Что б из кОрма сделать шторм!!!


Это делать ты умеешь,
Нету кОрма - ты найдёшь.
Язычком своим так бреешь,
К брадобрею не пойдёшь :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Я у порога постояла...
Войти- боюсь. Робею- то есть...
Флудилка- думала сначала-
Смотрю- нет! Нашей жизни повесть..........

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Это делать ты умеешь,
> Нету кОрма - ты найдёшь.
> Язычком своим так бреешь,
> К брадобрею не пойдёшь


Не цирюльник я и что?
Бродобрей совсем не то,
Поиграю на гитаре,
Подарю подарок папе!:tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> Я у порога постояла...
> Войти- боюсь. Робею- то есть...


_Не робейте, проходите
И смелее тут флудите! 
:wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я у порога постояла...
> Войти- боюсь. Робею- то есть...
> Флудилка- думала сначала-
> Смотрю- нет! Нашей жизни повесть..........


Бояться нас совсем не надо,
От жизни разрядится надо,
Флудим мы в разных эпизодах,
Пока сидим не на работах. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*Курица*,
 Заходи, здесь интересней -
 Не "Еврейская игра".
 С флудом, со стихами, с песней
 От утрА и до утрА :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Поиграю на гитаре,
> Подарю подарок папе!


Ты играешь на гитаре -
Уважаю, не флудишь.
Не мечтаю играть в паре -
Здесь ты мастер, я мальчиш...
Не плохиш, конечно, но -
Я пошёл смотреть кино :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Заходи, здесь интересней -


Да, я немножко почитала,
Но только, правда, лишь сначала-
Пожалуй, правда, и меня
ВАШ жар согреет :Oj:  (((жар огня!:wink:))))


ВОТ- только я решилась...
Но...
Ах, Лев ушел смотреть кино...

----------


## Лев

> ВОТ- только я решилась...
> Но...
> Ах, Лев ушел смотреть кино...


Дебют удачен -
В струю попала.
Прогноз не мрачен -
Ты нашей стала :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> ВОТ- только я решилась...
> Но...
> Ах, Лев ушел смотреть кино...


_Без Льва Вам сразу стало скучно?
Не стоит - здесь бывает кучно!
Объект себе ещё найдёте
И от него в восторг придёте :rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

> Дебют удачен -
> В струю попала.
> Прогноз не мрачен -
> Ты нашей стала


_Однако...строки - словно мёд,
Не каждому ту ложку в рот :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

*Anastasia102*,

_Настён, тут Лёва мёд разлил -
Вот так он сразу нафлудил :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> ВОТ- только я решилась...
> Но...
> Ах, Лев ушел смотреть кино...


А что же мы вас не устроим?
Погоду мы в душе настроим!
Хотите чаю или кофе?
Щербет,арахис,всё такое... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Эпиграф:"Милый Саша, я не ваша. 
              Я теперь Володина!
               (:wink:У Володи в огороде
               черная смородина!)"

Из Беседки у ВЕДУЩИХ,
Где я знаю всех получше,
К Вам в Флудилку забрела,
И какой прием нашла?

Встретили вы- как друзья...
Все- приплыли...
                       С ВАМИ я!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> В струю попала.


Ах,Лёва,Лёва,старый плут!
Зачем же даму вы в струю?
Быть может в строй её возьмут,
Зачем облили? Не пойму :mad::biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> "Милый Саша, я не ваша. 
> Я теперь Володина! 
> У Володи в огороде
> черная смородина!"


От смородины чернеют,
Лёвы ревностью болеют.
Мёд флудильный подливает,
Флудом нас всех угощает.:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> От смородины чернеют,


...что делать- ведь с  рожденья я брюнетка
И смуглость -тоже - от природы- метка,
Поэтому- чернеть я не боюсь!
Скорей "блондинистость"- вот нестерпимый груз!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Скорей "блондинистость"- вот нестерпимый груз!


В душе "Блондинкой" сложно жить,
Но цвет волос не "блонд" в душе,
Люблю в кругу друзей флудить,
И с флудом я на вираже! :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
*Курица*,
*Skade*,
 Ну нафлудили - не догонишь
 И слов в ответ тут не обронишь.
 На каждый пост писать ответ -
 Увижу я тогда рассвет.

----------


## Skadi

> Скорей "блондинистость"- вот нестерпимый груз!


_Вы верите в "блондинистости" минус?
Вас чьих-то мнений опрокинул вирус?_

----------


## Skadi

> На каждый пост писать ответ -
>  Увижу я тогда рассвет


_А если Вам объединить?
Тем самым, просто нафлудить? :rolleyes:_

----------


## Курица

> На каждый пост писать ответ -
>  Увижу я тогда рассвет.





> А если Вам объединить?


А- если - нам- объединиться...
И- ДО РАССВЕТА- нафлудиться?

----------


## Skadi

> В душе "Блондинкой" сложно жить


_Как хорошо, что я брюнетка
И не заправская кокетка :wink:
Покраситься в блондинку что ли мне?
Прогаллопировать на белом скакуне? :biggrin:_

----------


## Курица

> Вы верите в "блондинистости" минус?
> Вас чьих-то мнений опрокинул вирус?


Ну...жить "блондинкой"- проще, говорят,
мол, эти дамы что хотят, то и творят.
На все проколы их- одна отмазка:
"Блондинка, мол :Oj: "
                          Не жизнь у них, а сказка!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну нафлудили - не догонишь
>  И слов в ответ тут не обронишь.
>  На каждый пост писать ответ -
>  Увижу я тогда рассвет.


Быть может ролики на помощь,
Тогда глядишь, ещё догонишь.
Ронять не надо только слов,
Пускай в душе цветёт любовь!

А Пост настигнет нас всех скоро,
Весна придёт и без укора,
Дверьми зажмём мы мужиков,
Такой ведь краски не найдешь..
. :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> А- если - нам- объединиться...
> И- ДО РАССВЕТА- нафлудиться?


_Так, решено - сольёмся мы в объединенье!
Тем самым, примем мы флудильное решенье!_

----------


## Курица

> Покраситься в блондинку что ли мне?
> Прогаллопировать на белом скакуне?





> Адрес: страна берёзового ситца


...НЕТ!
_ Проскакать на розовом коне_!!!:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> "Блондинка, мол"
>                           Не жизнь у них, а сказка!


_Эге! ну кто ж из нас не хочет в сказку?
В ней побывал уже красавец - Коля Басков :biggrin:_

----------


## Skadi

> ...НЕТ!
>                Проскакать на розовом коне!!!


_Особенно весенней гулкой ранью! 
А Вы не ели карасей в сметане? :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну...жить "блондинкой"- проще, говорят,
> мол, эти дамы что хотят, то и творят.


Зачем кидаться же камнями,
Как ураган под парусами?
Облить и грязью я могу,
Но не замечу... пропущу... kuku :Jopa:

----------


## Skadi

> Зачем кидаться же камнями


Что, снова камнепад?
Да, видно,  падал наугад :wink:

----------


## Лев

> А если Вам объединить?
> Тем самым, просто нафлудить?


Тогда поэму напишу...
Но не дорос до крупных форм -
И так уж "репу" я чешу.
Пойду-ка Муське дам я корм(кис-кис-кис)...

----------


## Курица

> Зачем кидаться же камнями,
> Как ураган под парусами?
> Облить и грязью я могу,
> Но не замечу... пропущу...


Анастасия! Только лишь сейчас,
Заметила. что цвет волос у вас 
Похож на тот, который "обливаю..."
Не Дура. Понимаю. Замолкаю.

А то, что пропустили, не заметив,
Указывает на Ваш добрый нрав.
(Однако, выпад  смайликом отметив
С такой улыбкой женской на устах)

----------


## Skadi

> Тогда поэму напишу...
> Но не дорос до крупных форм


_Тогда приступим мы к финалу -
Всегда там больше фактов-баллов :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Дверьми зажмём мы мужиков,
> Такой ведь краски не найдешь..


Ну, Настя, не дверями -
Ты мастерски зажмёшь руками...
Приёмчик раз, потом другой
И припечатаешь ногой :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Не Дура. Понимаю. Замолкаю.


_Ну....так не пойдёт...
А как же остальной народ? :rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

> Приёмчик раз, потом другой
> И припечатаешь ногой


_Вы испытали на себе
Приёмчик тот в борьбе? :biggrin:_

----------


## Лев

> Не Дура. Понимаю. Замолкаю.


Молчать негоже в нашей теме.
Так вот, приступим к теореме.
Я не Дурак и ты не Дура -
Ты понимаешь, я понимаю.
Так кто мы? - Вот же процедура...
Иль снять вопрос? Так я снимаю!

----------


## Skadi

> Я не Дурак и ты не Дура


_Как тут не вспомнить Винокура? :wink:_

----------


## Лев

> Вы испытали на себе
> Приёмчик тот в борьбе?


Тут фотку Настя выставляла,
Оспаривала с лабухами мнение своё.
Тот спор Анастасия проиграла,
Но мнение не изменила, оё-ё-ё...

----------


## Курица

> Ну....так не пойдёт...
> А как же остальной народ?


Остаться очень бы хотелось-
У вас тут тихо и тепло...
И Музы тихое крыло 
Мелькнуло...
               И- почти согрелась
Я здесь, у вашего костра,
Пожалуй, даже до утра
Здесь быть могу(ведь я сова)...
Но только можно ли ? Сперва

Хочу спросить.............................

----------


## Skadi

> Тут фотку Настя выставляла,
> Оспаривала с лабухами мнение своё.
> Тот спор Анастасия проиграла,
> Но мнение не изменила, оё-ё-ё...


_Да я про настоящий про приём,
Который на себе лишь признаём :wink:_

----------


## Курица

> Я не Дурак и ты не Дура -
> Ты понимаешь, я понимаю.
> Так кто мы?


                 а я не знаю...
Возможно - тонкие натуры?????

----------


## Skadi

> Но только можно ли ? Сперва
> 
> Хочу спросить.............................


_Ответ Вам - нужно! 
Вы нам не чужды,
Здесь все мы - люди,
Не чуды-юды  :smile:_

----------


## Skadi

> а я не знаю...
> Возможно - тонкие натуры?????


_Ответ на "пять" -
И не гадать_

----------


## Курица

> Ответ Вам - нужно! 
> Вот и чУдно


Спасибо Вам! Как Вас зовут?
У же и в профиль к Вам сходила,
Но не нашла я ИМЯ в нем!
("Что в имени тебе моем...?")

----------


## Skadi

> "Что в имени тебе моем...?"


_Оно умрёт, как шум печальный
Волны, плеснувшей в берег дальный,
Как звук пустой в лесу глухом....:smile:
Я - Ольга - Skade, входите в дом_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тут фотку Настя выставляла,
> Оспаривала с лабухами мнение своё.
> Тот спор Анастасия проиграла,
> Но мнение не изменила, оё-ё-ё.


Кто вам сказал, что проиграла?
"Последней" слово я сказала!
А фотку выложил другой,
Забыли?... Лёва, дорогой!!!

А,что косается удара,
Так на татами вы не пара :wink:
По бережку пройтись могу,
Под ручку, в зорьку уведу :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Я - Ольга


...а я, как видите - Татьяна.

Вот Лев - он чей "герой романа?"
(на ушко Вам, покуда никого
вокруг).Мне расскажите про него! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Да я про настоящий про приём,
> Который на себе лишь признаём


На фото том Анастасия,
Надежда США иже России,
Партнёра придавила с силой,
При этом оставаясь милой.
Про настоящий-то приём
Её супруга поспрошай потом...

----------


## Skadi

> ...а я, как видите - Татьяна.


_Я чувствовала - сёстры мы в душе :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> А,что косается удара,
> Так на татами вы не пара


Ну вот, не пара на гитаре
И на татами мы не пара.
И даже в теме не вдвоём -
Об этом хором мы споём: 
"Все подружки по парам в тишине разбрелися..."

----------


## Skadi

> Вот Лев - он чей "герой романа?"
> (на ушко Вам, покуда никого
> вокруг).Мне расскажите про него!


_Шепну я так же Вам на ушко:
Тот Лев - он, право, просто дУшка!
Ничей он здесь, но там - супруг...
Его спросите, с первых рук :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

> Ну вот, не пара на гитаре
> И на татами мы не пара.
> И даже в теме не вдвоём


_А у неё  - есть пара
И плюс ещё - гитара! :smile:_

----------


## Курица

> Я чувствовала - сёстры мы в душе


Ах, Оля...Влюблена я в Вас уже.
Как и в Есенина ( сужу по аватарке,
по подписи, верней - вы- земляки?)
Тогда мы друг от друга далеки-
Моей губернии другой ПОЭТ достоин-
Я ж там живу. где Пушкин похоронен!

----------


## Skadi

> Ах, Оля...Влюблена я в Вас уже.
> Как и в Есенина ( сужу по аватарке,
> по подписи, верней - вы- земляки?)


_Да, мы с Есениным с одной земли
Пусть в разное мы время здесь росли.
И мне Вы, Таня, очень симпатичны:
Татьяна, Ольга, Пушкин - символично :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Ну что ж, флудите о великом,
А я пойду к святому лику!
Не замечают тут блондинок,
И нет для Насти половинок.............................:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Тогда мы друг от друга далеки-


_Сквозь расстояние мигают огоньки
Стихов и шлются милые приветы -
Так поступают, видно, многие поэты,
Хотя бывают друг от друга далеки :wink:_

----------


## Курица

> Не замечают тут блондинок,


Ну почему уходите Вы, Настя?
Позвольте от души- еще раз: "Здрасьте,
Я про блондинок больше ни гу-гу!
А с половинкой Вам помочь могу:
И -  ваша грусть исчезнет без следа-
Ведь я в каком - то смысле- тамада:wink:!

----------


## Skadi

> Ну что ж, флудите о великом


_А ты не хочешь быть здесь светлым ликом? :smile:_

----------


## Курица

> Сквозь расстояние мигают огоньки
> Стихов и шлются милые приветы -
> Так поступают, видно, многие поэты,
> Хотя бывают друг от друга далеки



Поэтессе очень тесно
В рамках норм, морали буден...
что там будет- неизвестно,
Но ОНА-то знает- БУДЕТ!!!
Состоится.
А пока что
Прочь из клетки-
В кровь ладошки...

Быть непонятой - так просто!
Но- как трудно- слыть - хорошей!!!

----------


## Лев

> И нет для Насти половинок.............................


Зачем тебе здесь половинки?
Ты целая и каждый цел.
Горячая ты и не льдинка,
Флудить всегда - вот наш удел!

----------


## Skadi

> Быть непонятой - так просто!
> Но- как трудно- слыть - хорошей!!!


_Для того, чтоб слыть хорошей,
Надо соли съесть пригоршню....:rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

> Не замечают тут блондинок,
> И нет для Насти половинок


_Ну, право, Настя, вот пассаж.....
Здесь есть твой самый верный паж ))_

----------


## Лев

> Ну, право, Настя, вот пассаж.....
> Здесь есть твой самый верный паж


Когда тот самый верный паж
От вдохновенья входит в раж,
Очки штрафные получает
И из-за этого страдает:frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Когда тот самый верный паж
> От вдохновенья входит в раж,
> Очки штрафные получает
> И из-за этого страдает


_Да я про Хакера....._

----------


## Лев

> Да я про Хакера.....


А разве Хакер во флудилку вхож?
Царит в своей он теме
Высоким слогом, глубокой мыслью тож
И не привержен схеме...

----------


## Skadi

> Царит в своей он теме
> Высоким слогом, глубокой мыслью тож
> И не привержен схеме...


_Согласна, парень тот - поэт!
Люблю читать его я строки!
Не знаю, сколько ему лет -
Поцеловали его боги :smile:
_

----------


## overload

Итак, Она звалась *Skade*......
...а ударение-то где?

----------


## Лев

Ночь прошла и светит солнце,
Распахнули все оконца.
Начинаем новый день -
Пофлудить мне здесь не лень:smile:

----------


## overload

Ручку в руку взял, вспотев,
Лев.
Форуму сказала "здрасте" - 
Настя.
Рифмой сей скрепил союз - 
Перегруз,
остальные жаждут чат -
и молчат...

----------


## Skadi

> Итак, Она звалась Skade......
> ...а ударение-то где?


_Skade - по-английски,
По-русски же - СкАди,
Где ударение?
В центре - читайте :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Ручку в руку взял, вспотев,
> Лев.


Плюс 16 в квартире,
Не потеется мне.
Не звучит Музы лира -
Только солнце в окне...

----------


## Skadi

> Плюс 16 в квартире,
> Не потеется мне.


_А у нас в квартире газ -
АОГВ нам в самый раз. 
Он греет так, что просто класс!
Тепло поэтому у нас :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Skade - по-английски,
> По-русски же - СкАди,


А если по-английски - Скэйд,
Удар не в бровь, а в глаз.
Ракеты "Скэйд" направят в рейд -
Цель поразят на раз.

----------


## Skadi

> А если по-английски - Скэйд,


_Так, всё равно же, удар - в центр :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Так, всё равно же, удар - в центр


Стихами надо выражаться -
Забыла правило флудилки?
Нет повода сражаться:
Что в скэйд, что в глаз - всё говорилки:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Стихами надо выражаться -
> Забыла правило флудилки?
> Нет повода сражаться:
> Что в скэйд, что в глаз - всё говорилки


_Учитель в Вас заговорил,
А, может, опытный флудил?
Я ж всё как раз зарифмовала,
Вторую строчку продолжала :wink:_

----------


## Лев

> Учитель в Вас заговорил,


Учитель... Проявляется Он в каждом
И знать об этом всем нам важно...

----------


## Skadi

> Учитель... Проявляется Он в каждом
> И знать об этом всем нам важно...


_Да в том-то всё и дело -
В учительстве мы смелы :wink:_

----------


## Лев

> Да в том-то всё и дело -
> В учительстве мы смелы


учитель и Учитель - то разные понятия...
Как ментор, что "всё знает", нудит и назидает
Как Учитель, что входит в нас с Небес...
С кривой :wink:улыбкой, Оля, не веришь:smile: - понимаю.
Бывает ангел входит, бывает что и бес :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> С кривой улыбкой, Оля, не веришь - понимаю.
> Бывает ангел входит, бывает что и бес


_Нет, беса не приемлю -
Загнала его в землю!
А с ангелом мы дружим -
О факте том не тужим!
Мне монастырь помог,
Что друг мне. На порог
Позвал меня однажды,
И я вошла отважно.
С тех пор легко мне стало,
С улыбкой жить - не мало!
Прощать и жизнь ценить,
И знать, что есть - "любить"!_

----------


## Лев

> Нет, беса не приемлю -
> Загнала его в землю!


Я знаю, как беса победить,
Один малыш сказал -
А как? Папаша вопрошал...
Так беса надо полюбить.

Пространство и внутри и вне едино -
В землю беса загонять - засорять.
Творить Любовью чудеса,
Так завещают Небеса - Благо-дать...
Прими же Мир таким как есть, не пробегая мимо:smile:

----------


## Геннадичь

Я сыграю роль второго плана 
Я амплуа своё найду 
Конечно, критики найдут изъяны 
На критиков плевать, и я пойду. 
Пойду туда, где мне ответят, 
Туда, где в спину мне не кинут смех 
Найду, ведь где-то есть на свете 
Тот край, где мне простят мой грех. 
На главную я роль не претендую 
Есть тот, кто лучше прозу исполняет, 
Я даже шарики ему надую, 
И дам флажок, пускай он им махает. 
Как действия в процессе разовьются 
В кино моём, лишь бог об этом знает. 
Он сценарист им роли раздаются.
 Он действиями ловко управляет. 
Чтоб все смеялись роли исполняя 
Все в норме, было б это чаще 
Я роль свою не всю конечно знаю. 
Когда сыграю роль, потом сыграю в ящик.

----------


## Skadi

> Творить Любовью чудеса,
> Так завещают Небеса - Благо-дать...
> Прими же Мир таким как есть, не пробегая мимо


_Мы примем мир - какой он есть,
Дарить любовь - святая честь!
Так завещают Небеса -
Творите, люди, чудеса! :smile:_

----------


## overload

Геннадич, молодец!!!

----------


## Лев

> Я роль свою не всю конечно знаю. 
> Когда сыграю роль, потом сыграю в ящик.


Родился голым, голым и уйдёшь -
Ты знаешь это и поймёшь,
Что роль учить тебе не надо -
Импровизируй и твори, как чадо
Божьего Творенья, а не исчадье ада...:rolleyes:

----------


## Геннадичь

> Импровизируй и твори, как чадо
> Божьего Творенья, а не исчадье ада...


Мне конечно очень интересно
С вами вместе флуд гонять по кругу
Но считаю это неуместно
Что-то здесь доказывать друг другу
Флуд конечно нужен я не спорю
Лев сказал, он отдохнуть поможет
Если он не в тему будет горе
Дружбу флуд мгновенно уничтожит

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я сыграю роль второго плана 
> Я амплуа своё найду


А я сыграю роль тех ротозеев,
Что зрителем зовутся и "Поп-Корн"
Хрыстят,но не в антракте,остаются,
У зрителя всегда плохая роль...
И заглушу тем хрустом телефоны,
Не слышать мне их жалобные стоны,
Зачем мне слушать звонкий перезвон,
Ведь для концерта я куплю "Поп-Корн".

А та, что вновь страдает на гитаре,
Пускай считает...слушатель в ударе!

----------


## Лев

> Лев сказал, он отдохнуть поможет


Даю вам отдых от себя -
Иду на день рожденья я:smile:
Там я напьюсь 
и доскребусь
До вас, друзья

----------


## Геннадичь

> Там я напьюсь
> и доскребусь


до дома вскоре
не утоните в водке море
чтоб мозг ваш независимость не объявлял
надо чтобы ротик больше подъедал :Ok:

----------


## Геннадичь

На СУД флудильный очень строгий 
хочу я внесть инструментал не строки
Судите и ответ мне дайте
немного бронхи не в поряде не серчайте
http://files.mail.ru/JT0QHT
Вариант конечно хилый
минут за двадцать смастерил
но если тема стоит мне потратить силы
займусь я этим непременно хватит сил!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Геннадичь*,
Приятный звук губной гармони,
Над прерией орёл с небес,
Насытил ум мой и повеял
Крылом орла на перевес! :Ok: 
Ещё бы соло мандалины,
Прошу учесть не "Мандарины",
И был на БИС бы ваш сюжет,
Хотя хвалю не как поэт...:wink:

----------


## overload

Я сегодня до зари
лягу,
крепкой водки осушу
флягу.
И добавлю от рыбца
спинку
да из банки сельдь поло-
винку,
Надоели кучи сись
темных,
ну-ка, выключу свой сис-
темник,
отключусь совсем от бра-
узера,
пусть забудут про меня,
про юзера...

----------


## Геннадичь

> Приятный звук губной гармони


он как снежинка на ладони
первоначально эта тема название "Снег" носила 
сегодня превратилась в "Coda" начало есть и это сила
благодарю Анастасия вас
за мандаринку, просто класс

----------


## Skadi

> ну-ка, выключу свой сис-
> темник,
> отключусь совсем от бра-
> узера,
> пусть забудут про меня,
> про юзера...


_Вот! Вы правильно сказали,
Сударь!
Хватит впихивать в системник
Удаль.
Отключу сейчас его от
Модема
И забуду я про факт -
Где он!
Надоело толочь воду
В ступе,
Матюкнуть бы просто так
В рупор,
Только вот ругаться я
Не умею
И в добро не устаю
Верить.
Что-то стало на душе
Горько...
Не умею пить в стаканах
Водки!
Отключу, пожалуй, свой
Системник
И пойду к роялю - грусть
Доверить..._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> пусть забудут про меня,
> про юзера...





> Отключу, пожалуй, свой
> Системник


Заболели, заболели
Вирусом.
Захмелели, приуныли
Минусом.
Он лишь в водку,она в музу
Омутом.
И похмелье наступает.
Лишь потом.
Ах, вы думушки шальные,
Что же вы.
Замели им всю головушку
от земли.
И позёмкою застудит 
Ноженьки.
Может быть ещё вернётесь?
Что же вы?

----------


## Геннадичь

> Сообщение от overload
> пусть забудут про меня,
> про юзера...
> Сообщение от Skade
> Отключу, пожалуй, свой
> Системник


Прошло то мимолётное мгновенье
Нет смелости и нет во взоре страсти
Остались стыд и горькое сомненье
А может, нет мне  в этой жизни счастья
Наверняка не стоит отключаться
И что-нибудь наверняка случится
Я знаю, будет скоро получаться
Не буду впредь я больше торопиться

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я знаю, будет скоро получаться
> Не буду впредь я больше торопиться


*Геннадичь*,дело здесь в другом,
В соседних темах перелом.:wink:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Геннадичь*,я вам тоже ПОДАРЮ ,
Классическая правда, овертюра,
Без обработки, чистая игра,
Записанная в зале,прям с натуры.:rolleyes:

----------


## Геннадичь

Спасибо Настя от души, 
Видал я всё в соседней теме, 
была любовь хоть не дыши
оставил там войну, не для дилеммы...
А ваша тема просто классно
пои пальца сломались так не могут
послушал и считаю не напрасно
я чёнить сделаю и слава Богу

----------


## Лев

> до дома вскоре
> не утоните в водке море
> чтоб мозг ваш независимость не объявлял
> надо чтобы ротик больше подъедал


Что друзья, вы отдохнули
От меня от трезвого?
В пьяном флуде не усну я -
Буду очень резвый.
В водке я не утонул,
Преуспел в закуске -
Подо мной сломался стул,
Очень всё по-русски...

----------


## Геннадичь

> В водке я не утонул,
> Преуспел в закуске -
> Подо мной сломался стул,
> Очень всё по-русски...


Значит очень всё сложилось
славно очень получилось
Если не секрет, могила
что в подарок подарили

----------


## Лев

> Если не секрет, могила
> что в подарок подарили


Восемьдесят и один -
День рожденья тёти,
А в подарок палантин -
То платок в полёте
Плечи укрывает
И тепло у тёти 
Только прибывает...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Подо мной сломался стул,
> Очень всё по-русски...


Ой, порадовал нас Лёва!!!
Русский в ИзраИле,
Стулья в прах он разнесёт,
Небыло в помине...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ой, порадовал нас Лёва!!!
> Русский в ИзраИле,


В Израиловке-то нас русскими зовут,
А в России было всё наоборот:biggrin:
С разных стран народ собрался тут,
И друг друга по названию страны зовёт.
Много смешанных супругов -
Жена моя русская, украинка может...
По нацпризнакам друг друга
Мы не делим, что же
Разделять супругов?:rolleyes:
Н

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Лев*,скачали овертюру?
Я ведь удалю ... :rolleyes:
Долго там лежать не будет,
Правду говорю... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,скачали овертюру?


Да, скачал я и послушал
Долго я гадал,
Кто-же написал?
Агуадо иль Карулли,
Кост или Каркасси?
Раз играешь это ты -
тогда пусть будет Настя:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Удалила-удалила,
Все следы затёрли!
Быстренько подчистили,
Что бы вновь не спёрли :biggrin:


> Кто-же написал?


Взяла я у Fernando Sor,
И долго очень не давалось,
Но избежала я позор,
"Отлично" мне досталось!

----------


## Лев

> Взяла я у Fernando Sor,
> И долго очень не давалось,
> Но избежала я позор,
> "Отлично" мне досталось!


Чувствовалось ученицы исполнение -
Фламенко тебе лучше удаётся,
Но это позже, а в Соре - тут волнение
И запись ранняя мне сдаётся...

----------


## Геннадичь

Дождь припустил с утра
Буддисты молят у кого-то что-то
А мне плевать, суха моя нора
И мне на улицу нисколько не охота
Я выпил кофе, выкурил табак
Наверное, не так уж все и плохо
Всё будет обязательно ништяк,
Лишь только б не мешала в ложе кроха.
Как водится и этот дождь пройдёт
И солнце полоснёт по лужам и по крышам
И день пройдёт, и где-то упадёт
Звезда, я это не услышу.

----------


## Лев

> Дождь припустил с утра


Ни облачка на небе
И солнца луч ласкает.
Из синагоги ребе
Народ весь провожает.
А где-то бомбы рвутся
И падают ракеты.
В молитве что ль согнуться -
Всевышний! Боже, где ты?!

----------


## overload

И???
Пить - проще всего,
но - глупо.
Жрать - 
тоже нормально,
но тупо.
Курить - 
как и говорить,
можно,
а вот сего не делать - 
сложно.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Всевышний! Боже, где ты?!


Я не всевышний, но стучу,
Впустите люди, я молю,
Хочу я с вами пофлудить,
Чайку из кружечки попить.

----------


## overload

Настя, прости.
Мне сейчас очень плохо, вот  я и валяю дурака.
А у тебя хорошие стихи, правда.

----------


## Лев

> а вот сего не делать - 
> сложно.


Не пил,
Не жрал,
Не курил...
Как, как? Большой секрет!:biggrin:
Сказал с ухмылкою скелет :Vah:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А у тебя хорошие стихи, правда.


Я польщена, мне стыдно...
Правда  :Oj: 
Хотя в душе светло,
Отрадно.
Спасибо, милый ...
overload.
Зашли вы всё же
В уголок.
Я знаю лишь один 
рецепт.
Не пейте только вы
Апцент.
Стакан воды и
"нашатырь".
И с нами вместе
Не один.
20 капель на стакан
Смешайте,легче станет
Вам.
Но только после...
пить нельзя.
Вам просто надо...
Выспаться.
Поверьте нам, 
своим друзьям...
Потом споём...
Парам-пам-пам.

----------


## overload

Спасибо!
А споём мы по иному...
Иййийяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Спасибо!
> А споём мы по иному...
> Иййийяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:
Ноты нет ещё такой,
Песня не татами,
Мы у ёлочки споём
Песенку с друзьями !!!

----------


## Геннадичь

Всем радости в Новом году пожелаю
чтоб в год быка не быковали
у ёлки песни детям пели
и за столами не хмелели
здоровья, денег и успехов
веселья, смеха и потехи!!!

----------


## Skadi

> здоровья, денег и успехов


_Здоровье было бы сперва!
Тогда другому скажем - да!_ :wink:

----------


## Очарование

А мы все забыли, 
Все дни те и ночи,
Ведь мы не любили, 
Мы просто прожили то время,
Которое кто-то пророчит.
Так много сбылось,
Сбылось все о чем мы мечтали,
Но главного нам кто-то свыше
С тобой не оставил.
И нечего вспомнить, 
Зачем-то он стер мою память,
А я для тебя стала 
Просто воспоминаньем.
И так год за годом,
Идти будем разной дорогой,
И ты будешь счастлив,
Храним будешь Богом...

----------


## Очарование

> А мы все забыли, 
> Все дни те и ночи,
> Ведь мы не любили, 
> Мы просто прожили то время,
> Которое кто-то пророчит.
> Так много сбылось,
> Сбылось все о чем мы мечтали,
> Но главного нам кто-то свыше
> С тобой не оставил.
> ...


уДАЛИТЬ НЕ МОГУ, ВОТ ЭТО ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ВАРИАНТ:

А мы все забыли, 
Все дни те и ночи,
Ведь мы не любили, 
Мы просто прожили то время,
Которое кто-то пророчит.
Так много сбылось,
Сбылось все о чем мы мечтали,
Но главного нам кто-то свыше
С тобой не оставил.
И нечего вспомнить, 
Зачем-то он стер мою память,
А я для тебя стала 
Просто воспоминаньем.
И так год за годом,
Идти будем разной дорогой,
А, если вдруг вспомнишь,
Прости... ради Бога...

----------


## Очарование

Хочу влюбиться, черт возьми,
Чтоб до утра бродить по парку,
Чтоб было жарко, очень жарко,
И чтоб с ума себя свести,

Переживать, страдать и думать,
Забыть про все, и почему-то,
Собой все в мире заслонить,
Лишь только рядом просто быть!

Пусть свет на розовый сменю,
Пусть в облака я перееду,
Пусть разум сразу отключу,
И буду пусть для всех нелепой!

Зато в душе моей весна,
Зато глаза мои сияют,
И пусть для всех январь-зима,
А я его на лето поменяю!

Хочу влюбиться, черт возьми,
И карусель чтоб закружила,
Ох, и как ты строчки не крути,
А где-то это уже было...

----------


## Лев

> Хочу влюбиться, черт возьми,


Желание твоё пусть сбудется,
Печали пусть твои забудутся.
Влюбляйся, радуйся,  люби! -
Но не вставай не с той ноги:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Настя снова в новой "масти",
Разжигая чьи-то страсти -
Это фото лучше тех,
Что я видела. Из всех_

----------


## Очарование

*Лев*,
Спасибо, Лев, я знаю точно,
Что смысл заложен в этих строчках,
И стоит это пожелать,
Как жизнь спешит нам это дать!

Вставать не с той ноги не стану,
Хоть и встаю я очень рано,
Но улыбаюсь отраженью-
Там часто чмо:biggrin:, зато веселье!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Там часто чмо, зато веселье!


Чтобы это Чмо чмокали почаще,
Будь тогда для Чмокала  ты всегда послаще...:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя снова в новой "масти",


Всем привет, *Skade*,спасибо.
Вечереет, так всё мило,
И домой совсем не тянет,
Солнце жалко убегает.
Но и вечер я люблю,
До зари лишь не смогу,
Провожу закат и к дому,
К милому и дорогому.

----------


## Skadi

> И домой совсем не тянет


_Так не тянет или тянет?
Если тянет,то к кому?
К милому и дорогому...
Муж, отец?...я не пойму :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Там часто чмо, зато веселье!


Зачем же так её бранить?
Своё всегда надо любить,
Ведь сущьность в зеркале твоя,
Твоё второе значит "Я" !

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> К милому и дорогому...
> Муж, отец?...я не пойму


Оба ждут меня наверно,
Но такой закат гарит,
-Ты останься со мной,Настя,-
Словно в след мне говорит.

----------


## Очарование

> Ведь сущьность в зеркале твоя,
> Твоё второе значит "Я" !


В зеркальном отраженье,
Я разною бываю,
Сегодня как лахудра,
А завтра хрен узнаешь!
Могу быть там вульгарной,
Могу быть симпатичной,
Могу я отразиться
Как каждый день-обычной!
Забавной буду там,
А может буду грустной,
Ведь зеркало оно-
Не отражает чувства!

----------


## Лев

> Но такой закат гарит,


Давно закат уж отгорел,
Петух своё уже отпел.
А куры на насесте спят,
И к Насте в сон придти хотят:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Ведь зеркало оно-
> Не может видить чувства!


О, не скажи... Всё зеркало в себя вбирает.
И образы твои и чувства.
Волшебный мир и магия внимают
И отражают всё с большим искусством.

----------


## Skadi

> Но такой закат гарит,
> -Ты останься со мной,Настя,-
> Словно в след мне говорит.


_Искупаться ты сходи
В розовый закат,
Никому не говори,
Как тебе он рад.
Всё отец поймёт, а муж
Приревнует вмиг!
Знать, тот муж 
Совсем не дюж,
Раз закат - магнит :biggrin:_

----------


## Очарование

Спокойной ночи,
Всем Вам счастья,
Лев, песни-супер, 
Но продолжу слушать завтра,
Спасибо Вам  за рифмы эти.
Ложусь в кровать,
Ведь завтра к детям!

----------


## Skadi

> Ведь зеркало оно-
> Не может видить чувства!


_Зато вот мимику оно
Умеет отразить:
То видишь взрослое кино,
А то мультфильм сквозит.
Нам дарит зеркало самих
Себя - какие мы:
То лик наш мил, 
Взор ясен, тих,
А то полно вдруг тьмы.
Карёжим рожи мы подчас
Наедине с собой,
Однако взгляд своих же глаз
Гласит - кто ты такой :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ведь зеркало оно-
> Не отражает чувства!


Ты улыбнись ему
И образ улыбнётся.
Скажи привет ему,
И образ вдруг проснётся.
В ответ кивнёт тебе
И скажет,-Здравствуй,Даша.
Попьём мы кофейку,
И новый день всех краше!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Очарование,*
*Ложусь в кровать,
Ведь завтра к детям!*

_Святое дело! тогда пусть
Уносит сон собою грусть!
Пусть над тобою зонт цветной
Оле-Лукойе. Пусть такой
Приснится сон, чтоб отдых дал,
Чтоб все заботы дня прогнал!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Знать, тот муж 
> Совсем не дюж,
> Раз закат - магнит


Я люблю закат и мужа,
Как их разделить?
Любят они вместе Настю,
Что тут говорить...
Не ревнует, знает муж,
Нас не разлучить!
Буду я обоих крепко,
Лишь сильней любить!

----------


## Skadi

> Я люблю закат и мужа,
> Как их разделить?


_Разделять не надо их -
С мужем в тот закат сходи :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Разделять не надо их -
> С мужем в тот закат сходи


Он бывал со мною часто,
Не всегда возможно,
Быть с любимым и работой,
В жизни очень сложно.

----------


## Ирина Антоненко

Как я Вас понимаю...
Я только стихи писать не умею.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как я Вас понимаю...
> Я только стихи писать не умею.


Начинать совсем не поздно,
Нужно лишь желание,
Если вы в кругу друзей,
Встретят с пониманием.

----------


## Лев

> Как я Вас понимаю...
> Я только стихи писать не умею.


Было дело  - не умел,
Было время - не писал.
Не остался не у дел,
Чирей творчества назрел
И, взорвавшись, душу рвал.
Песни пишутся - их много,
Рифмы вяжут вязь узором.
Можешь их потрогать взором
И назвать их просто вздором:biggrin:
Песни заходи послушать
В тему Льва - готовь-ка уши
И открой свою ты душу...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Привет, Лёва, генадцвали,
Что ж не спится вам уже?
Ой, шалом, забыла вставить,
ИзраИль бобмят уже?

Я слыхала в новостях,
Не спокойно там у вас.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Пойду посплю,
Устала,что-то.
И утром ранним
На работу...

----------


## Лев

> ИзраИль бобмят уже?


Месяц жил я под обстрелом
Пару лет назад.
Страшно было между делом...
Вспомнить я не рад:frown:

 Ходит гость тут одиноко...
 Думает, закрыты двери
 У поэзии высокой.
 Сторожат их звери:wink:

Сообщение от Командор 
Ну вот , наверно всё впустую
Пишу , как буд - то для стены ...
Что , дни поэтов сочтены ?
Флудилку , дайте , но другую .
На этой мы обречены ... 

Не любопытен, Командор,
Ты приглашён был в гости к нам.
Да, там пишем всякий вздор,
От слов высоких отдыхам
Что до поэзии достойной -
Есть Хакер, Моро и другие,
Ты почитай, тебе пристойно
Не только в стену упираться,
Но и открыть те двери в мире,
Где души стали открываться...

С Новым Годом!

----------


## Курица

> Не только в стену упираться,
> Но и открыть те двери в мире,
> Где души стали открываться...


Но где найти слова, чтоб мысли выражать
Так, чтоб любой мог правильно понять.
Чтоб смысла мысли НЕ ПЕРЕИНАЧИТЬ,
И чтобы для друзей хоть что-то значить?

----------


## Ладушка

> Так, чтоб любой мог правильно понять.


Даже если будет ясно
Всё, как дважды два
Понимаешь, что напрасно
Сказаны слова.

----------


## Ладушка

> И чтобы для друзей хоть что-то значить


Для меня, Танюша
Ты, - лучший, верный друг
Отчего-то во флудилке
 Оказалась вдруг?

----------


## Курица

> Для меня, Танюша
> Ты, - лучший, верный друг
> Отчего-то во флудилке
>  Оказалась вдруг?


Удивляться здесь не надо!
Просто шла я мимо, Лада,
Иногда хочу немножко
Словно Киплингская Кошка,
По себе сама гулять,
Во флудилки нос совать...:wink:





> Но и открыть те двери в мире,
> Где души стали открываться...


Здесь же Люди хороши - 
Вишь, касаются ДУШИ!

----------


## Ладушка

> Иногда хочу немножко
> Словно Киплингская Кошка,


Рада видеть здесь тебя
Кошка милая моя!
Потреплю тебя за ушком
Пофлуди, моя подружка!:smile:

----------


## Геннадичь

Ох и ах, ух и эх
ждёт наверное успех
всем друзьям желаю я 
миропонимания :wink:
Бычий год уже идёт
будет всё у нас!!! Вперёд!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Старому году оставьте печали, 
Забудьте тревоги, обиды, беду – 
Только здоровья, успехов и счастья 
Мы вам желаем в Новом году!

----------


## Геннадичь

> overload
> *Заблокирован*


за что?
что то сделал он не то?
Как же так? не верю я
Объясните мне друзья...:frown:

----------


## Black Lord

> за что?
> что то сделал он не то?
> Как же так? не верю я
> Объясните мне друзья..


То шутка...
Форум наш любя,
Забанил Игорь...
Сам себя...

----------


## Black Lord

ВСЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ, ДОБРА, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ И ЧИСТОГО НЕБА НАД ГОЛОВОЙ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/345612.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/350732.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Геннадичь

> Забанил Игорь...
> Сам себя...


всё ясно, слов не надо боле
мне Лев поведал суть
всё по любви на то и божья воля
такой он сам уж выбрал путь...

----------


## Витка

Главное на будующий год - 
Впереди что нас, любимых, ждёт!
Я хочу, чтобы желанья ваши исполнялись,
Что мечталось, то сбывалось!!! Наполнялись
Эти мысли только светом и добром!
Пусть любовь не покидает милый дом!
А отметить всем желаю, чтобы рядом были милые,
Любимые и дорогие люди! А враги противные
Пускай среди своих акул суетятся,
Им только вместе лишь плескаться!
Я верю, в жизни победит добро,
Да, только светлое и позитивное оно!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/333339.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Хакер

*Пейте, пойте, веселитесь,
Но под елку не ложитесь, 
Чтобы дедушка Мороз 
В вытрезвитель не унес!
[IMG]http://*********ru/328219.gif[/IMG]*

----------


## Лев

*Хакер*,
 Хакер в рекаХ искупался,
 Новый год встречать собрался.
 В рекаХ Хакер не купайся,
 Иди в баню и попарься. :Ok: 

 С Новым годом, Хакер, друг!
 В хороводе встань-ка в круг!:smile:
 Подними-ка настроенье
 Снежным бабам для хотенья :Vah: :rolleyes::tongue::biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/374298.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/382494.jpg[/IMG]


*Вот уходит Старый год.... 
Пусть с собой он заберет 
Все невзгоды и печали 
Секс, в котором не кончали 
И скрипучие кровати,
Головную боль не кстати 
Бремя выплаты долгов, 
Пустоту из кошельков, 
Жадных, кляузных клиентов,
Нелюбимых конкурентов
Палки, что в колеса лезут, 
Из мозгов иных протезы
Ту любовь, что без ответа…
Снег, что выпадает летом…
Тараканов, что на кухне, 
Искры, что уже потухли, 
Дятлов тех, что нас долбают, 
Пусть с собою забирает....
Ведь уходит Старый год.
Ну и черт с ним, пусть идет!!!!!!
НОВЫЙ ждет нас у ворот!!!
Что с собой он принесет, 
Мы, сейчас, увы не знаем, 
Но как прежде пожелаем… 
В Новом мы себе Году 
С неба яркую звезду,
(что согреет, не сожжет), 
С полки вкусный пирожок…
Исполнения желаний… 
Обретенья новых знаний…
Мудрым стать, но не стареть,
Не спеша везде успеть… 
Удовольствия во всем – 
Ночью темной, светлым днем, 
В расслаблении, в труде, 
Где б мы небыли -везде!
И любви -большей, огромной, 
Яркой, страстной, нежной, томной, 
И обычной, и не очень....))) 
Так же вовремя закончить, 
То, что начато давно, 
Много раз сходить в кино!!! 
Наконец-то отоспаться, 
От рутины оторваться, 
Новых обрести друзей
Целей достигать быстрей, 
Приключений безопасных 
Вовремя предохранятся, 
Никогда не залетать, 
Но парить, летать, летать!!
И узнать, что значит Счастье,
Верность, Дружба и Участье,
Оптимизм, Энтузиазм, Мудрость, 
Слава и Оргазм...
В общем, много нам не нужно,
Главное, чтоб стало лучше. 
Новый год, не подведи, 
Дверь открыта, заходи!*

----------


## Лев

Уронили елку на пол,
Соусом ковер закапан,
На столе вино разлито,
Три фужера вдрызг разбито,
В торт натыканы окурки,
В "оливье" от рыбы шкурки.
Хозяйка, вытолкав гостей,
Рыдает тихо у дверей,
А под столом хозяин спит:
Мертвецки пьян и глаз подбит.
Завтра вспомнит все едва ли...
Слава Богу, отгуляли!

Из народного творчества:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

Я думал тут соблюденО автОрство,
Увы, лишь плагиат и жалкое позерство!
Не упрекаю, сам порою грешен,
Не потому ли в жизни так успешен?

----------


## Ладушка

> Не упрекаю, сам порою грешен,


Две сущности в тебе
В одной - юрист
В другой - артист... :flower: 
Поди-ка в этом разберись.
Не стоит авторства искать во флуде
Безгрешными бывают разве люди?:smile:

----------


## Геннадичь

Бык идёт ура вперёд...
Наступает Бычий год!!!

----------


## Лев

> Я думал тут соблюденО автОрство,
> Увы, лишь плагиат и жалкое позерство!


Друг Моро, ты о чём?
В фольклоре авторы - народ...
И повествуется о том,
Забыли автора и вот:
Не плагиат и не позё-ор-ство
И сожалений нет, как нет.
Элементарное фолькло-ор-ство
На высоте и всем привет-привет-привет!:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Спят флудильщики в похмелье,
За окном у них метели,
Не шумят, не хулиганят,
И админ за "Ж" не банит.
Окунувшись в Новый год,
Спит с похмелия народ...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Спят флудильщики в похмелье,
*Anastasia102*,
 Ну и ты поспи Настасья -
 Не буди хмельной народ.
 А чтоб было тебе счастье,
 перед сном послушай вот:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...a3e5f152a5f39f

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Битый адресок ваш, Лёва.:frown:
Эх,обман...ну,что ж такое?:biggrin:
Пусть поспит ещё народ,
Видно славный Новый год!

----------


## Лев

> Битый адресок ваш, Лёва.


Адресок не битый - 
Ящик не открытый...
mail.ru(не пользуешься?)
Это не беда -
Слушай здесь тогда:smile:
http://levsha1947.mylivepage.ru/file...0%BE%D0%BD.mp3

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Адресок не битый - 
> Ящик не открытый...


*Битый-битый адресок,
Вот для истины скриншот!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/384570.jpg[/IMG]

*Для Натальи адресок ,
Вам я дам сейчас скреншот!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/381498.jpg[/IMG]

*Я на мулеве скачала,
И спасибо вам сказала.
*

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 В теме у Наталии открывается, а у тебя, что я оставил и у меня не открывает - странно...

----------


## Геннадичь

А сегодня из Иркутска к нам примчались музыканты
Прямо гении искусства, он скрипач, и на гитаре
Два на клавишах таланта, ну в игре они гиганты
За ударником, наш местный просто деревенский парень
два часа сидел их слушал, водку кушали, и пели
завтра будет выступление, хоть бы блин сыграть сумели
Да я думаю сыграют, даже на колонках лёжа 
Только б деревенский парень, не подвёл бы нас Серёжа!!!

----------


## Лев

Ах, флудилка ты, флудилка,
Никто здесь не флУдится.
Я ищу здесь свою милку -
Думаю, заблудится :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> а у тебя, что я оставил и у меня не открывает - странно...


Не верный адресок на мыло,
И потому я не открыла.
Сравните вы дилину доменна,
У вас ошибка откровенно.
/audiotrack?uid=31280595&file=d4541a8b9b1a0e310ca3e5f152a5f39f

----------


## Курица

> Ах, флудилка ты, флудилка,
> Никто здесь не флУдится.
> Я ищу здесь свою милку -
> Думаю, заблудится


А я лесом шла, 
снежным лесом шла,
Оказалась во флудилке-
 мимо не прошла...

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 Как ты быстро отыскалась
 И флудишь отменно.
 Ссылка, что не открывалась,
 Не с того домена?
 Ссылки открываются,
 Твоя же, вот, срывается.
 Объяснил я выше -
 Настя, как ты, слышишь?:smile:

----------


## Лев

*Курица*,
 Я искал здесь милку
 И двоих нашёл,
 На троих сообразим -
 Будет хорошо:rolleyes: :Ok:

----------


## Курица

Можем и сообразить,
Поддержу я Вас послушно...
Правда, я не буду пить...
Жаль...к спиртному равнодушна.

----------


## Лев

> Жаль...к спиртному равнодушна.


СоОбразно я тоже -
Компанию  поддержу.
Потом смотрю на рожу:rolleyes:
Свою... и долго ржу:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Твоя же, вот, срывается.
>  Объяснил я выше -
>  Настя, как ты, слышишь?


Выложила окончание,
Что б сравнить венчание,
Слышу я вас ХОРОШО,
Что желаете ЕЩЁ? :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Потом смотрю на рожу


И я смотрю на рожу,
Но вижу я лицо.
А красное - с мороза ж...



> Что желаете ЕЩЁ?


желаете еще?:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Что желаете ЕЩЁ?


Продолжай, Краса-девица,
Быть красивой и трудиться,
Чтобы радовать людей 
Так! - И никаких гвоздей! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> А красное - с мороза ж...


Когда я пью, как все :Oj: 
Я в аут улетаю...
А краски на лице
И от вина бывают.

----------


## Курица

А...мне...можно продолжать?
Слово молвить?
                 Иль- молчать?
Вроде, Вы Анастасию призывали работАть?

----------


## Лев

> А...мне...можно продолжать?
> Слово молвить?


Молчанье в теме карается законом -
Флудить и флудиться во флуде оном... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Флудить об этом и о том,
Что делает винцо с лицом,
И сколько пить за новый год,
И почему не всем везет,
И отчего болтливость- дар,
Который Бог нам, дамам, дал,
И почему так сердце бьется,
Когда болтаешь что придется...:smile:

----------


## Очарование

*Курица*,

Танюш, привет! :flower: 
Тебе я рада! Как Новый Год?
Отметила как надо?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> И почему так сердце бьется,
> Когда болтаешь что придется...


Бьётся сердце у тебя
И в висках колотится.
Ты болтаешь, а меня
В сон зовут и хочется
Закричать: ку-ка-ре-ку -
Куры! Быстро на насест,
А не то хозяин съест!:biggrin:
Быстро я в постель бегу...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Мне закукарекать:
> Куры! Быстро на насест,


Промелькнула вдруг "Беседка",
Ведь она была соседка,
Нет теперь у нас "Беседки",
Пьяные пойдём к соседке.
У соседки пьяный муж,
Всем раздаст,всем хватит грушь.
Нет, пойду я к своему,
Потому, что я люблю!
А чужих нам и не надо,
Своего хватает гада...:biggrin:
Вот напился и храпит,
Ктож сыграет главный хит?

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, привет!
> Тебе я рада! Как Новый Год?


Прошел как надо
Иль- как обычно-
Иль- н и к а к ...
Дашуль, у мЭнэ депрессняк!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Очарование*,
Ой, Дашуля  появилась.
К нам на саночках спустилась.
Жаль, что месяцы все спят,
Кто то личиком в салат,
Кто то лезет на окошко,
Вновь кричит соседа кошка,
И на форуме все спят...
Рифмы не ложАться в ряд...

----------


## Лев

> У соседки пьяный мужь,
> Всем раздаст,всем хватит грушь.


Пьяный муж? - Не ест он груш,
Водкой сыт по горло.
А на утро в горле сушЬ -
Опохмель попёрла:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> Опохмель попёрла


Опохмель прогнать легко:
рецепт- парное молоко.

----------


## Очарование

> Дашуль, у мЭнэ депрессняк!


Что такое? Что случилось?
От усталости свалилась? 
Или просто приболела?
Не хандри! Это не дело!
Отдохни, поспи немножко,
А на утро, глядь в окошко,
Солнце лучиком заглянет,
На душе спокойней станет!!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Ой, Дашуля появилась.
> К нам на саночках спустилась.


Да, вернулась после елки,
После праздника и прочих,
Разных дел, забот и встреч,
Но пора мне и спать лечь,
Завтра утром на работу,
Правда оооочень не охота, 
Но что делать-слово НАДО!
Благо, это за награду!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но что делать-слово НАДО!


Если надо, значит надо!
А то Лев всё в акуляры,
Не даёт на едине,
Нам побыть...
Влюблённой паре.
Выгоняет во флудилку,
Ищет вновь свою он милку,
Взял бы лучше уж бутылку,
С огурцом солёным,вилку,
И не бегал бы за мной,
Лёва!!! Ты не мой герой!!!

----------


## Лев

> Лёва!!! Ты не мой герой!!!


Ты меня не оскорбила,
Ты милА и это мИло...
Окуляры не нужны -
Мне свои глаза важны.
Огурец есть и бутылка,
Наколю его на вилку...
Что мне делать, извиняюсь,
На тебя я натыкаюсь :Vah: 
В каждой теме - это факт,
Но ведь это же не Акт!:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> А то Лев всё в акуляры,
> Не даёт на едине,
> Нам побыть...
> Влюблённой паре.


_Может, я не поняла...
Ты в кого-то влюблена? 
Что за факт влетел мне в уши?
В паре ты влюблённой...с мужем? :wink:_

----------


## Skadi

*Курица*,

_Таня, рада видеть Вас!
И приветствовать сейчас! 
_

----------


## Курица

> Таня, рада видеть Вас!
> И приветствовать сейчас!


Ольга! С наступившим годом!
С обновлением природы!
Пожеланье- без затей:
Больше РАДОСТНЫХ вам дней!
Но- позвольте уточнить-
Чтоб радость- было с кем делить!!!!
Это- факт неоспоримый,
Все тогда несчастья- мимо,
Неудачи- нипочем...Только было бы плечо,
То, в которое уткнуться,
У которого уснуть,
Чтобы утром улыбнуться
Миру...И - опять же- в путь!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

_Вы здесь! Танюша! вот спасибо
За пожеланья Ваши! чтоб счастливо
Для нас сложился Год Быка!
И для меня, наверняка,
Так и случится, я ж - Телец -
Распорядился так Творец.
Тем фактом всё ж не обольщаюсь,
Хотя, как знать...здесь улыбаюсь ))
Хочу Вам так же пожелать:
Удачу в творчестве поймать,
Улыбок, положительных эмоций
В Году Быка, побольше вкусных порций! 
_:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> чтоб счастливо
> Для нас сложился Год Быка!
> И для меня, наверняка,
> Так и случится, я ж - Телец -
> Распорядился так Творец.


Да, это год и мой- я Бык...
(хотя знак месяца- Овечка),
Парнокопытных мне язык
Понятен... :Aga: 
Не мила  - уздечка...:biggrin:
Свобода больше мне мила.
Бодаюсь- редко.(Лишь- со зла...:tongue:)

----------


## Skadi

> Да, это год и мой- я Бык...
> (хотя знак месяца- Овечка),
> Парнокопытных мне язык
> Понятен...
> Не мила  - уздечка...:biggrin:
> Свобода больше мне мила.
> Бодаюсь- редко.(Лишь- со зла...:tongue:)


_Быки - прелестно, право! эх,
Годится нам тогда успех!
Бодаться? может быть, слегка...
Творить - не рушить. Нелегка
Дорога творчества. Терпенья
Однако ж, нам не занимать -
Упрямство в нём приветствовать :wink:_

----------


## Лев

> Бодаюсь- редко.(Лишь- со зла...


Как птице, тебе положено клеваться,
Но в год быка ты можешь и бодаться :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Как птице, тебе положено клеваться,


Клюются пусть другие пернатЫе,
Я же несу лишь яйца. :biggrin:Золотые:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Клюются пусть другие пернатЫе,
> Я же несу лишь яйца. Золотые


Ой, Таня, на скабрезность нарываешься...
Кто тот, чьи яйца ты несёшь?
Я думаю, что ты не надрываешься,
Какой рекордный вес берёшь? :Vah: :tongue::biggrin:

----------


## aigul

А я в год тигра родилась
По гороскопу львица,скромно!
Копытных не понятна страсть,
Но я любли весь мир огромный!:biggrin:

Каламбурчик!

----------


## Курица

> Кто тот, чьи яйца ты несёшь?


ВАКАНТНО МЕСТО...:rolleyes: я-:rolleyes:-невеста:biggrin:
(каков вопрос- таков ответ... :Aga: 
Надеюсь, что обиды нет!:wink:)

----------


## Skadi

> А я в год тигра родилась
> По гороскопу львица,скромно!


_Склоняю голову невольно -
Вы - Львица! этого довольно :smile:_

----------


## Лев

> Копытных не понятна страсть,
> Но я люблЮ весь мир огромный!


Где во флудилке ты нашла копытных?
А... КуроБык иль БыкоКурица:rolleyes:
Вот бы в натуре всё увидеть - любопытно,
Смеялась бы от этого вся улица? :Vah:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
Да это просто каламбур увы,
А гороскопные сравненья!
они, ну  очень уж, смешны,
И это правда ! Без сомненья!

----------


## Лев

> Надеюсь, что обиды нет!)


Какие могут быть обиды, Таня?
Прими моё ты пожеланье:
Пусть свято место пусто не бывает,
Жених иль муж пусть рядом отдыхает :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Склоняю голову невольно -
> Вы - Львица! этого довольно


Да львица, но ведь тяжело
Носить в себе царапки душу!
А мне б орлиное крыло,
Тогда я облечу всю сушу!

----------


## Лев

> Да это просто каламбур увы,


Серьёзна в объясненьях ты,
Дарю за это я цветы :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
Спасибо! 
Как люблю я розы!Один поэт скал, что
Цвет
сей розы лишь  для слабых, но
Скажите прав он или нет!

----------


## Лев

> А мне б орлиное крыло,
> Тогда я облечу всю сушу!


А мне летать, а мне летать...
И сверху на кого метать? :Vah: 
Ты облетишь всю сушу
И облегчишь ты душу:tongue:kuku

----------


## Skadi

> А мне б орлиное крыло,
> Тогда я облечу всю сушу!


_Летать мы все хотим под облаками -
Поэзии богаты мы ростками,
Они и заставляют нас летать,
А если не летать, то хоть желать :smile:_

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
Да суши мало будет мне!
Мне тесно будет на  земле!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Цвет
> сей розовый для слабых, но
> Скажите прав он или нет!


Ой, не играй ты с цветом -
Что розовый, что голубой,
Спроси об этом у поэта:
Кого имел ввиду при этом :Ha:

----------


## aigul

> Летать мы все хотим под облаками -
> Поэзии богаты мы ростками,


Права ты, кто хоть раз лишь слово
Сложил в прекрасные стихи,
Тот к стихоплетству в жизни снова
Вернется,хоть и дни лихи!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

> Ой, не играй ты с цветом


Я розы цвет ввиду имела
А ты? Иль что-то пропустила?

----------


## aigul

> Спроси об этом у поэта:
> Кого имел ввиду при этом


Кого же ты имел ввиду?
Коль не узнаю пропаду!

----------


## Лев

> Да суши мало будет мне!
> Хочу лететь по всей земле!


По всей земле летают кувырком,
А над Землёю  воспари душою.
А по земле побегай босиком,
Ну и меня возьми с собою.

----------


## Skadi

> Права ты, кто хоть раз лишь слово
> Сложил в прекрасные стихи,
> Тот к стихоплетству в жизни снова
> Вернется,хоть и дни лихи!


_Да, верно! нам невзгоды по колено,
Когда с своей душою мы в ладах,
Стихи всегда нас лечат, несомненно!
Глядишь - развалин нет, 
Мы вновь - в садах!_

----------


## aigul

> По всей земле летают кувырко


Исправила я строчку
Что не понравилась! И точка!

----------


## aigul

> А над Землёю  воспари душою.
> А по земле побегай босиком,
> Ну и меня возьми с собою.


И может воспарю душой!
А по земле пойдем с тобой!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Кого же ты имел ввиду?
> Коль не ответишь я уйду!


Ой, не скажу! Ведь за одно лишь слово
Я от админа получил пинка(очка штрафного) :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

*Всех с Новым шагом, Новым годом!
Побольше флуду! Нет заботам!
Гуляйте! Пейте! Веселитесь!
И наконец уже влюбитесь!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/350790.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Слышу я вас ХОРОШО,


"Посвящение Анастасии"

Нежно обнимали руки
Талию гитары
И, летели звуки
От влюблённой пары.
Страстный гитарист
Отдавал гитаре
Жизни чистый лист
В своём Божьем даре...

----------


## Лев

Где флудер-девицы бродят? -
В Поэзии высокой витают...
Вокруг Поэтов хороводят,
О чём-то думают, мечтают...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Где флудер-девицы бродят? -
> В Поэзии высокой витают...
> Вокруг Поэтов хороводят,
> О чём-то думают, мечтают...:rolleyes:


:smile: :flower:

----------


## overload

Мы долго ждали все - и вот
к нам в дверь ввалился Новый Год.
Сидим мы, празднуем, здоровы,
чай, не Улитки год - Коровы!
И вдруг... с курантным боем в двери,
роняя рифмы, строчки, перья,
от стенки к стеночке вразнос 
явился Он - ФлуДед-Мороз!
Он - заморозил наши души,
надул нехило стужей в уши
и прочитал - Свой Главный Стих!!!...

...Ему налили мы - нормально, 
потом он лёг горизонтально,
а мы - разлили на двоих...

----------


## Лев

> явился Он - ФлуДед-Мороз!


Здравствуй Дед-Мороз от флуда!
Оклемался от "простуды"?
Ты подольше не "болей",
С нами лучше чай попей:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

Мой виртуальный путь так ненадёжен, зыбок
И пройдено чуть-чуть, как много сделано ошибок!
Загадочна дорога, куда ведет - не знаешь
Друзей ? встречаешь - много
Находишь и теряешь
Я в полной темноте
Не тот, не та, не те!
Реальность такова - 
здесь ценятся слова.
Ступаю на тропу, 
Иду. иду, иду....
...............
.......
....
...
..
.

----------


## Геннадичь

> ...Ему налили мы - нормально,
> потом он лёг горизонтально,
> а мы - разлили на двоих...


И словно Новый год затих...
Но Рождество стучится в двери
Ему штрафную мы нальём
В ведёрко, меньше мы не мерим
И песню старую споём!
Сочельник, Рождество, колядки
И вот уж старый Новый год
Сыграет с нами в жмурки, прятки
И жизнь по новому пойдёт!!!
Всем исполнения желаний
Поменьше флуда в жизни
Больше знаний!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Рождество стучится в двери,
Но поздравить я хочу,*overload-а*,
С Днем рожденья!
Не болеть в бычьем году!
Счастья, мира, много денег!
И здоровья целый воз!!!
Никогда что б в вашу душу
Не прокрался бы мороз!!!

----------


## Лев

Ни флудинки в зафлуженных мозгах,
Чирикнул одинокий птах.
Так пусто во флудилке оной,
Что в голове так отдаётся звоном...:frown:

----------


## Skadi

:smile:

----------


## Лев

Миряне во хмелю от Рождества,
Сегодня не до флуда и ворчания.
И не скрывают радость торжества
И многих глаз сияние...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

_Пускай Святое Рождество
Подарит чуда волшебство!
Любви, улыбок, радости,
Чтоб всем душой нам вырасти!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/458142.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Нет,не пойму...где флудерасты?
Совсем запились...тишина...
Ну что ж, начну...Миряне, здрасте!
А где мой Лёва?...Это я!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ну что ж, начну...Миряне, здрасте!
> А где мой Лёва?...Это я!!!


Мирянка, здравствуй!
Твой Лёва уж заждался,
Так флудераствуй -
Чтоб форум наслаждался:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> А где мой Лёва?...Это я!!!


И началось по-новой флудство,
Где Настя с Лёвой (пардон) с безрассудством
Слова кидать и так, и эдак...
Скажите, с рук кормили белок? :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> А где мой Лёва?...Это я!!!


Настён, флуди - я только "за" :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Скажите, с рук кормили белок?


Кормили белок и цыплят
И кошек, женщин и собак...:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Твой Лёва уж заждался,


Привет, привет,ну слава Богу,
Ведь я пажарных на подмогу,
Позвала,что бы с ёлки снять,
Всех тех,кто любит так лакать!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> И началось по-новой флудство,


Не началось,  а продолжалось,
Ведь в жизни смех такая малость,
А лечит лучше всех лекарств,
Так смейтесь люди чаще нас!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Скажите, с рук кормили белок?


Скажите, с рук кормили белок?
Разбили мы уж пять тарелок,
Осталось с рук их покормить,
И кошке молока налить...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Кормили белок и цыплят
> И кошек, женщин и собак...


Скормил он всё и сам голодный,
Идёт из Бара очень скромный,
Потупил нос,- Когда ж мороз?
Не Рождество, а просто пост...

----------


## Skadi

> Кормили белок и цыплят
> И кошек, женщин и собак...


_А попугаев не кормили?
Вон в клетке целых два сидят,
А клетка та в моей квартире...
Жаль, попугаи не флудят )))))_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настён, флуди - я только "за"


Опять одной за всех флудить?
Иль мне немного погодить?
Пока мой Лев меня догонит,
Хотя его ко сну уж клонет))):biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Жаль, попугаи не флудят )))))


Не может быть что б попугай,
Без флуда жил. Порою лай,
Порою слышим мы мычанье.
Он пародист, всех слов венчанье.

----------


## Skadi

> Пока мой Лев меня догонит,
> Хотя его ко сну уж клонет)))


_Наоборот, он весь проснулся,
Тебя увидев, встрепенулся!
И Львину гриву разлохматил -
Идёт ему как это..."платье":biggrin:_

----------


## Skadi

*Anastasia102*,
_Ушла в другие я стихи...
А ты со Львом пока флуди :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ушла в другие я стихи...
> А ты со Львом пока флуди


Не вижу флуда я от Льва,
*Skade*,была ты не права...
Пойду попью пока чайку,
Догонит Лёва...я приду...

----------


## Лев

> Пока мой Лев меня догонит,
> Хотя его ко сну уж клонет)))


Петух споёт и в ж... клюнет -
Как можно мне с тобой заснуть?
Я распускать не буду слюни
И продолжать я буду флуд:smile:

*Добавлено через 40 минут*



> Как можно мне с тобой заснуть?


А без тебя уж клонИт в сон
И флуд не будоражит душу.
Пусть мне приснится белый слон -
Большой подарок Жоре Бушу:rolleyes:
Свой срок он отсидел
И очень сильно поседел :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Не вижу флуда я от Льва,
> Skade,была ты не права...


_Возможно, так - тебе видней :rolleyes:_

----------


## Лев

> И Львину гриву разлохматил -
> Идёт ему как это..."платье"


Ой, где ж ты гриву увидала?
Я без неё уж 20 лет.
Удобно мне и лет немало,
Да и прохладно - всем привет!:smile:

Есть ученик, меня встречая,
Мне говорит всегда:
Мой лысенький пришёл - тогда я
Ему по шее наподдам :Aga:  :Vah: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 часов 31 минуту*
Это не проза, это не проза -
Рифмы это мои.
Я написал их прямо с мороза,
Лёд растаял от них.
Не на заборе, а в Интернете
Строчки я напишу.
И, замирая, будучи в теме
Отзывов ваших жду...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Да и прохладно - всем привет!


Привет-привет,вновь в инвезибле?
Замёрз совсем без бороды?
Побрился 20 лет и хватит,
Зачем щетине той рости...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Я написал их прямо с мороза,


Мороз в ИзраИле?
Совсем насмешили...
Наверно забыли...
Вам солнцем светили. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Есть ученик, меня встречая,
> Мне говорит всегда:
> Мой лысенький пришёл - тогда я
> Ему по шее наподдам


_Зачем же наподдать за констатацию по факту?
Безгривый Лев не львом оформлен по контракту? :wink:
А, может, ученик Вас много выше ростом?
Тогда кому кто наподдаст - останется вопросом :tongue:_

----------


## Лев

> Привет-привет,вновь в инвезибле?
> Замёрз совсем без бороды?
> Побрился 20 лет и хватит,
> Зачем щетине той рости...


Где-что-растёт-мы-обсуждаем?!
Ведь площадь тела велика...
Растут ещё и вырастают
Кудряшки прямо до пупка.
(Мой старенький Барбос
Весь кудряшками оброс):rolleyes: :Vah: :biggrin:

Солнце светит, да не греет,
Рыба гибнет в холоде.
Бороду я не побрею -
В доме с ней теплее...

----------


## Геннадичь

Скоро старый Новый год
Будет всё на оборот
Пофлудю немного туть
и пойду куда нибудь

----------


## Лев

> Пофлудю немного туть
> и пойду куда нибудь


А у нас туть что за флудь?
Серо, цвета никакого...
В темах рядом - просто жуть,
Много цвета голубого :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Тянет Лёву всё на пошлость,
Любит он цветную жизнь,
Хороводы дружно водит,
Ой,смотри не ошибись))):biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А у нас туть что за флудь?


Как флудить? Сливает пост...
И кому ответ написан?
Видно только для других,
Правил нет...закон не писан...

----------


## Лев

> Тянет Лёву всё на пошлость,
> Любит он цветную жизнь,
> Хороводы дружно водит,
> Ой,смотри не ошибись)))


Как я это написал - 
Кто в флудилку забежал? :Vah: 
Никуда меня не тянет,
В постоянстве я здесь свой.
Жду, когда уже завянет
В темах цветик голубой:tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> А у нас туть что за флудь?
> Серо, цвета никакого...
> В темах рядом - просто жуть,
> Много цвета голубого


_Чай, не любите Вы, Лев?
Голубого цвета бег?
Расскажите по-секрету -
Какой мил из Семицвета? :wink:_

----------


## Лев

> Чай, не любите Вы, Лев?
> Голубого цвета бег?
> Расскажите по-секрету -
> Какой мил из Семицвета?


Цвету Божьему я рад,
Но не рад я извращенью.
Без секретов и наград
Я люблю твоё печенье:rolleyes:
Из стихов, тобой речённых,
В поэтическом томленьи:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но не рад я извращенью.


Извращенье где нашли?
Чьи стихи вам так пошлы?
Чьи то души обсуждать?
Значит не дано понять...:wink:
Голубое извращенье,
Не заменит вам печенье.
Семицветик вы искали,
Цвет один лишь отъискали.

----------


## Skadi

> Цвету Божьему я рад


_О! так это ж Золотой!
Эх, ну надо же, в какой
Вы влюбились! молодец!
В Золотой Творца Венец! 
:biggrin:
_

----------


## Лев

> Извращенье где нашли?
> Чьи стихи вам так пошлы?
> Чьи то души обсуждать?
> Значит не дано понять...


Смысл из смысла убираешь
И тем самым извращаешь.
И сижу я как дурак -
Не могу понять никак,
Думаешь, о чём читаешь,
Если так вот извращаешь?:wink:
Я слежу за темами
И беру сюжет...
Ты же теоремами
Искажаешь цвет...
Что дано тебе понять, 
Я понять смогу.
Но тебя мне не унять -
Скушай пирогу:cool:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Смысл из смысла убираешь
> И тем самым извращаешь.


Значит вы меня в покраску?
Голубой измазав краской?:eek:
Лёва, вы в своём уме...
Стих писали в полутьме?




> Но тебя мне не унять -


Унимать меня не надо,
Дует лишь от вас прохлада.
Заморозили словами,
Глупостью, а не делами...
Голубой покрас возьмите,
На себя вы примените.
На меня пенять не надо,
Я не красила.......утрата )))

----------


## Skadi

> И сижу я как дурак


_Гм..."сижу я как дурак"
Смотря где сидеть и как :wink:
Лев, ведь, царь? тогда на троне -
Там сидеть ему в короне!
Вам на форуме - уют! -
Речи умными слывут :rolleyes:
А и вспомнить дурака,
Разве, поваляв слегка? :biggrin:
_

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 Ты в своём уме, Настёна?
 Почему ты так взведёна?
 Ты не в курсе? - 
 Залетел к нам "Голубок",
 Форум взвёл на свой курок.
 Тему эту осветил - 
 Ну такой вот я дебил.
 Ты же темы не читаешь
 И сознанье не врубаешь.
 Истеришь ты не по делу,
 Ты б сыграла или спела.
 Флуд без смысла - только флуд,
 Смысл во флуде - это труд.
 Что умеешь ты трудиться,
 Не могу я усомниться.
 Ты не бабой будь - Царицей,
 Пусть тебе это приснится. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А и вспомнить дурака,
> Разве, поваляв слегка?


Мудрый флуд, без дурака
В строчках этих не слегка :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ты не в курсе? Залетел к нам "Голубок"


Дайте тему почитать,
Что б на вас мне не пенять.
И самой в той луже грязной,
Свои мысли не купать.

----------


## Лев

> И самой в той луже грязной,
> Свои мысли не купать.


Лужи грязной ты не бойся,
Помолись и успокойся,
Чтоб на утро бодрой встать,
Ты прими всю Благодать,
Что с Небес к тебе сойдёт -
Здравствуй, Настя-Новый год!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Здравствуй, Настя-Новый год!


Там у вас уже тринадцать,:eek:
Новый год по старому!!!
Или вам бы всё шутить?
Дедушке лукавому...:biggrin:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Или вам бы всё шутить?
> Дедушке лукавому...:biggrin:


Молодец,могёшь :Aga: 

Не объяснишь,почему у тебя ответы на чужое лучше собственных? Прошу,не обижайся,разговаривать перестану.

----------


## Лев

*Вадимыч*,
 Извини, что я вмешался...
 Строчек прежних разговор,
 Вдохновляет на простор
 Строчками ответить снова,
 Раз за разом - есть два слова,
 Получилось хорошо,
 Не сотрите в порошок...

----------


## Вадимыч

*Лев*,
 Тебе можно вмешиваться,сколь угодно, ты мудрый,а мы так,погулять вышли.Это серьезно :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Не объяснишь,почему у тебя ответы на чужое лучше собственных?


*Вадимыч*,не совсем я поняла...
Если не трудно,то напишите мне в личку простыми словами,только понятно и я отвечу  :Aga: 
Стихами не всегда удаётся правильно сформулировать мысли.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Вадимыч*,вроде вас я поняла...
Старта нет для рифмы  :Aga: 
Стоит словом зацепить...
Знаю, что вы вникли... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Старта нет для рифмы 
> Стоит словом зацепить...


Стоит словом вдохновить,:smile:
Как ручьём польются строки.
Стоит словом "зацепить":frown:,
Так обиды, экивоки...
Как воспримешь чьё-то слово? -
Поддержать оно готово
Иль унизить выраженьем?
Думай над стихотвореньем :Aga:  :Ha:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Лев*,
Добрые слова к добру,
Чёрные слова к кнуту,
Милые слова лишь к лести.
Вам с какими интересней? :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> Добрые слова к добру,
> Чёрные слова к кнуту,
> Милые слова лишь к лести.
> Вам с какими интересней?


Всё приму без напряженья -
С пониманьем, с "выраженьем":biggrin:
Без обид и без пыхтенья -
Было бы стихотворенье:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> с "выраженьем"


Выражёвывать не буду,
Напишука я по флуду.
Здравствуй, Лёва,
Всем привет...
Кофейку плеснёте?
Нет?
:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Выражёвывать не буду,
> Напишука я по флуду.
> Здравствуй, Лёва,
> Всем привет...
> Кофейку плеснёте?
> Нет?


Кофе стынет на столе -
Заходи, располагайся.
Тебе с сахаром иль без?
Я налью - не сомневайся:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тебе с сахаром иль без?


Кофейку мне с коньяком,
Что б поднять для жизни тон.
Сил набраться и проснуться,
И всем людям улыбнуться!

----------


## Skadi

_Распивают кофе тут,
А других-то не зовут!
Эх, придётся мне самой
Наливать и пить одной...:wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Эх, придётся мне самой
> Наливать и пить одной...


А водитцы нам не жалко,
С удовольствием плеснём,
Угостим друзей всех кофе,
Песни с флудом запоём!

----------


## Skadi

> А водитцы нам не жалко,
> С удовольствием плеснём,


_Я водицы налила,
Опоздала ты! сама
Похозяйничала тут -
Что мне ждать, когда нальют? :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Вот и славно, вы хозяйка :biggrin:
Так плесните мне ещё,
Люблю кофе, утром ранним,
Что бы было гарячё.

----------


## Лев

> Что бы было гарячё.


Горячо-то горячо,
Но теплее лучше.
Не обжечь бы рот ещё,
Здоровее будешь :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Вот и славно, вы хозяйка 
> Так плесните мне ещё,
> Люблю кофе, утром ранним,
> Что бы было гарячё.


_Не-е-ет, хозяйка-то здесь Даша -
Ты забыла? лучше спляшем
Мы в словах, чем кофе пить,
Веселее будет жить_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Ой, с утра плясать не в силах,
Всю я ночь проголосила.
Разомнусь, схожу в спортзал,
Что бы к ночи был вокал.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Ой, с утра плясать не в силах,
> Всю я ночь проголосила


_Зато я уже распелась -
Так сегодня мне хотелось,
Что и сделала - ура!
Подождёт бумаг гора...:smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Говорят,что работа не волк,
Подождёт, был бы только в ней толк.
На себя мы потратим мгновенья,
Что бы не было и сожаленья.

----------


## Skadi

> На себя мы потратим мгновенья,
> Что бы не было и сожаленья


_Раньше думала так я,
Теперь знаю - нет, нельзя!
Подарить, но не мгновенья,
А всю жизнь - как наслажденье!_

----------


## Геннадичь

Барбамбея Киркуду, 
пофлудить опять зайду
Фэнэ мэнэ коко гуся
вот сейчас я отдуплюся.
Чёт какой то муфтакан
не поместится в стакан
всем не нравится война
нет войны, миру хана!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> нет войны, миру хана!


Миру-Мир!!!
Врагам СаСиСьКа!
Кто не в МИРЕ,
-Вон из списка!
Солнце пеплом засорять,
Не дадим! Едрёна мать!:biggrin:

----------


## Геннадичь

Будем дальше воевать



> Солнце пеплом засорять,


А СоСиСьКу ешьте сами
можно вместе с волосами :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Будем дальше воевать


Мы с друзьями не воюем,
Мы с друзьями "твист" танцуем.
А с войною дружбы нет,
Там другой автаритет.



> можно вместе с волосами


Волосатые СоСиСьки?
Где в меню нашли из списка?
У кишок ведь нет волос?
Замечательный п...вопрос...:biggrin:

----------


## Геннадичь

для рифмы то волосы были
кишки сразу, анатомировали?
А твист танцевать не умею
Пою я, вокалом болею...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Пою я, вокалом болею...


Болеть вам не надо вокалол,
И пить вам не надо стаканом,
Пляшите "кадриль" или "еньку",
Живите себе по маленьку.:rolleyes:

----------


## Геннадичь

> Болеть вам не надо вокалол,
> И пить вам не надо стаканом,
> Пляшите "кадриль" или "еньку",
> Живите себе по маленьку.


Спасибо учту
устрою в мечту! :Ok:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> устрою в мечту!


Мечтать нам порою полезно,
Душе от мечты лишь болезно.
Мечты мы порою вживляем,
И сами порой убивает...
Мечтайте, живите, танцуйте,
Войною в стихах лишь болуйте.
А в жизни не надо всем крови,
Такие мечты вы увольте... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*Геннадичь*,
*Anastasia102*,
От флуда, радостью полны,
На гребне творческой волны,
Уплыли капитаны флуда,
Оставив в теме строчек груду :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> А в жизни не надо всем крови,
> Такие мечты вы увольте...


_Как же эти слова злАты!
Знать, и будем тем богаты! :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Уплыли капитаны флуда,
> Оставив в теме строчек груду


Куда уплыли? Что вы, Лев.
Я юнгой в флуде,без помех.
Вы Капитан иль "Капитал",
За вас держу в руках бакал.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Знать, и будем тем богаты!


Нам богатства не кчему,
Я добра чуть чуть возьму.
Сверху акраплю любовью,
Что бы не страдать вам болью.

----------


## Skadi

> Нам богатства не кчему,
> Я добра чуть чуть возьму.
> Сверху акраплю любовью


_Так ты золотом и сыпешь -
Эх, случилось б так, как пишешь :rolleyes:_

----------


## Геннадичь

Ну и я на радость Всем
брильянты светлой Музы
вам насыплю полный кузов
чтобы было в кайф совсем!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну и я на радость Всем
> брильянты светлой Музы
> вам насыплю полный кузов
> чтобы было в кайф совсем!!!


_Самоцветы-бриллианты
Для "диктатуры пролетариата"
(эк, зафлудилась ерунда на постном масле!)  :biggrin:_

----------


## Геннадичь

> Для "диктатуры пролетариата"


Вейной доогой идёте товаищи
с фъудом удаим по массам буйжуйским
и не оставим евоюции пожаища
флуд он есть флуд по англицки по русски:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Вейной доогой идёте товаищи
> с фъудом удаим по массам буйжуйским
> и не оставим евоюции пожаища
> флуд он есть флуд по англицки по русски


_До самого Владимира Ильича дофлудились :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> брильянты


Брилиант лишь мёртвый камень,
Он не греет, лишь блестит.
Словно шею в воду тянет,
Он о смерти говорит.


> Вейной доогой идёте товаищи


Вам бы лысину с усами,
Что б картавить словесами,
На Великих замахнулись?
"Человек с рыжьём",
Проснулись?

----------


## Лев

> Брилиант лишь мёртвый камень,


После долгой огранки алмаза,
Камень стал бриллиантом - не сразу...
Руки мастера камень гранили
И в него его душу вложили.
Мертвый камень? - Я не согласен...
Не рассказывай, Настя, нам басен:smile:
Так же я не скажу про гитару,
Что звучит под твоими руками.
Звук, от лёгкой волны до цунами,
Вы с гитарой - отличная пара! :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Сколько в камень не вкладывай душу,
Он лишь ярче блестит на свету.
Зарождает завистников ярость,
Лишь убийства,грабёжь...всё ему!

А гитара поёт, если тронуть
Её струны сразят на повал,
Кто услышит мелодии стоны,
Значит душу маэстро познал.

----------


## Лев

> Зарождает завистников ярость,
> Лишь убийства,грабёжь...всё ему!


Не в камне дело - в человеке,
Душою слаб, кишка тонка.
Хоть в первом, хоть в 20м веке,
Преступит он закон. Пока...

Ну, а гитар рычащих
Хватает тоже.
И звуков, доводящих
Всех до дрожи,
Когда всё низменное
На поверхность выплывает...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Лев*,мне не до стихов,извините...

----------


## Лев

> Лев,мне не до стихов,извините...


Флуженье флуду - 
Дело добровольное.
Но ждать я буду -
Сфлужу-ка соло я:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 часа 40 минут*



> Сфлужу-ка соло я


Соло не солится -
Деду не спится.
Что-то не молится,
Пора закруглиться...

----------


## Геннадичь

> Деду не спится.
> Что-то не молится,
> Пора закруглиться...


Деда, сколько внуков есть
поведай, окажи мне честь
у меня пока лишь доча
сына хочу аж нет мочи...

----------


## Лев

> Деда, сколько внуков есть


Не дождётесь, мне дочь в ответ,
Когда спросишь, я буду дед?
Так что молод душой я, годами я стар -
Буду песни писать я под звуки гитар...

----------


## Геннадичь

Свеча сгорела, плавился и таял,
Причудливо вихляя воск остыл
я видел формы, видел тень Китая,
внезапно вдруг увидел солнца тыл
Медузы плавали, я видел, слышал море
Я вспомнил, я узнал, услышал и притих
ушло нахлынувшее ниоткуда горе
пришел, назрел, ворвался стих.
Я понял, я изведал, я отведал...
курить... Терпеть! я знаю - я силён...
Откуда? Знаю, тихо мне поведал
Он... рядом, я услышал звон!!!

----------


## Лев

На позицию мальчика провожал шариат.
Под рубашку приладили динамита заряд. 
Бросил взор затуманенный на муллу паренек,
Помолился на коврике, докурил косячок. 
Но удача оставила муджахида-бойца. 
Парню взрывом оттяпало член и оба яйца. 
И девицам обещаным он, болезный, не рад. 
Ах ты, доля арабская, ах ты, блядский джихад!

Из народного творчества...

----------


## Лев

Флуженье флуду 
Даёт простуду?
Никто уж давно
Не заглянет в окно.
Твореньем болея
Стихосложенья,
Высокой поэзии
Отдаваясь служенью...

----------


## oskar_65

> Из народного творчества...


Доброй ночи! Однако же,
На дворе времена...
Уж народное творчество
Отражает сполна.
Отражает с насмешкою,
Никого не щадя...
От души пожелаю Вам,
Берегите себя!

----------


## Лев

> От души пожелаю Вам,
> Берегите себя!


Беречь се6я? - 
Вот ведь насмешка...
Молитвой душу сберегу.
А тело, если спешно
Я от ракеты убегу :Aga:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Не убежать вам от админа,
Мы знаем с вами...он ведь сила...

----------


## Лев

> Не убежать вам от админа,
> Мы знаем с вами...он ведь сила...


Админ - хозяин, 
Мудрый, верно...
Бежать не буду -
Это скверно.

----------


## Tasia

Как трудно было мне в тех снах
Услышать бой немого сердца,
Как билось в такт
Из часа в час,
Не принимая по наследству
Все то, что было нам дано,
Все то, что изменить пытались.
И то, что ,ты, услышав раз, узришь и навсегда оставишь.

----------


## Лев

> Как трудно было мне в тех снах
> Услышать бой немого сердца,
> Как билось в такт
> Из часа в час,
> Не принимая по наследству
> Все то, что было нам дано,
> Все то, что изменить пытались.
> И то, что ,ты, услышав раз, узришь и навсегда оставишь.


Как можно к флуду отнести
Такую мысли глубину?

----------


## Tasia

Спасибо Вам, порыв души мой оценили.
Я право не пишу.
Лишь сердце ведает словами,
Что в мыслях я держу.

----------


## Лев

> Лишь сердце ведает словами,
> Что в мыслях я держу.


Открой свою страницу в "Уголке",
Что в стол писать иль в тему флуда?
Напишешь и с душою налегке
Читателей порадуешь стихов ты грудой... :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Tasia

Благодарю, совет приму.
И буду радовать стихами людей,
И душу изолью. :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

Надоели двойники,
Виртуальные подстилки,
Хоть ругаться не с руки,
Скоро буду делать "вилки"!

----------


## Лев

> Надоели двойники,


Ты о чём, дружище Моро?
Тему поста не врубаю -
Разъясни не так вот скоро,
Что случилось? - Я внимаю...

----------


## MOPO

> Ты о чём, дружище Моро?
> Тему поста не врубаю -
> Разъясни не так вот скоро,
> Что случилось? - Я внимаю...


Лев, тут просто все и ясно,
Было бы не так ужасно,
Если бы нам тут не врали,
Но пройдоху мы впоймали!

----------


## aigul

Да о том гутарит МОРО,
Что уже тут не двойняшки,
Завелись уже тройняшки,
Четверняшки будут скоро.:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

Бродят тут у нас Фантомы,
Вроде нам они знакомы,
Ник придуман - но пустой,
Человечек непростой! :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

А по-моему все просто,
Не приходят к ним в дом гости,
Делать нечего от скуки,
Вот и множаться, те .... (сами рифму поставьте:biggrin:)

----------


## MOPO

Вот и выяснили вместе,
и приснись жених невесте! 

:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

:biggrin::biggrin:
Это всем давно знакомо,
Маньякальный тут синдром,
Размножаются фантомы,
Прям готовь аэродром.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Надоели двойники,
> Виртуальные подстилки,





> Бродят тут у нас Фантомы,


Пролистала все страницы,
Но "Фантома" не нашла.
Кто же мать та героиня,
Может мимо я прошла?

Но нашла я оскорбленье,
Что не красит всех мужчин.
Оскорбляя женщин пошло,
Мата МОРО господин...



> Вот и множаться, те ....


Говорила как-то Даша,
-Грубо это и не наше!
Надо женственность ценить.
Как всё это оценить?

Может просто вы игрались,
И в фантомах обознались?
Что ж, флудите люди дальше,
Но без мата и без фальши.

----------


## Очарование

> Говорила как-то Даша,
> -Грубо это и не наше!
> Надо женственность ценить.
> Как всё это оценить?


Я смотрю тебя задело!
Не сердись!  :flower:  Я улетела!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я смотрю тебя задело!
> Не сердись!  Я улетела!!!


Не сержусь,поверь мне Даша.
В фантомасов не флужу.
Я люблю с живыми ладить,
А Фантомов не сужу.

----------


## aigul

Да, уж нечего сердиться,
Начирикали как птицы,
Я вот тоже улечу, 
про фантомов промолчу!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я вот тоже улечу, 
> про фантома промолчу!


Завели вдруг разговор,
Развели людей на спор,
Сами быстренько в кусты,
-Ты одна сиди, флуди.

----------


## MOPO

> Мата МОРО господин..


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Ну зачем же так, "Одна",
С тем фантомом , что без сна.:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Tasia*, надо вам открыться,
Фото в профиль поместить.
Видно вас народ порочит,
Ведь открыто легче жить.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Ну зачем же так "Одна",
> С тем фантомом , что без сна.


Что же это за "Фантом",
Что без сна стучиться в дом?

----------


## Ладушка

Не заходила к вам давно
А здесь такое вот кино
Что за кино идёт сейчас?
Фильм-ужас, старый  "Фантомас".:smile:

----------


## MOPO

> Что за кино идёт сейчас?
> Фильм-ужас, старый  "Фантомас".


Вот такие пироги,
Оным правда не с руки,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*



> старый  "Фантомас".


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Фильм-ужас, старый  "Фантомас".


Видала я всего два фильма,
Но фантомас там был не стар.
Дурачил правда всех французов,
И бегать он от них устал.

----------


## Лев

Охи-вздохи, как и ахи...
Доведут всех нас до плахи :Oj: 
Все слетелись -
Дружно спелись.
Да соскучились по флуду,
Осуждать я вас не буду.
Но маньяков не плодите -
Бдите, но не перебдите!
Тасю вы не обижайте
И привет ей передайте:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тасю вы не обижайте
> И привет ей передайте


Значит всё же угадала,
Про Таисию стихи?
Может Баскова искала,
Та Таиси Павали?

----------


## Лев

Эк на Тасю налетели -
От неё вы что хотели?
За хорошие стихи
Заклевали "старики".
Да, с хорошими стихами
Свою тему пусть откроет.
Во флудилке пишет с нами -
Отношение построит...:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Тасю вы не обижайте
> И привет ей передайте


Не про Тасю разговор :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Случайные мысли в меня забрели,
Иль я в эти мысли забрёл?
Мечусь я, как рыба на мелкой мели,
А кто же рыбак, медведИца иль волк?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Не про Тасю разговор


Друг мой Моро, не томи -
Ты меня всё ж вразуми.
Есть догадка у меня:
Папа с дочкой у огня?:rolleyes:
С нами, как с огнём играют?
Интересно - забавляют...

----------


## MOPO

Мы ищем  честности и ясности
И ненавидим мы двуличности,
Мы дети выстраданной гласности,
Одновременно - симметричности!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Эк на Тасю налетели -


На неё не налетала,
Я Фантома лишь искала.
Но не знала,что она,
Фантомасова жена.:biggrin:



> За хорошие стихи
> Заклевали "старики".


Да, тут птички налетели,
Заклевали - улетели.
Только не совсем нам ясно,
Что же всё таки нам пели?



> Да, с хорошими стихами
> Свою тему пусть откроет.


Запугали видно Тасю,
Подстилили под Фантома,
И меня клевали птички...
Как мне это всё знакомо.

Вряд ли тему нам откроет,
И порадует в стихах.
Так приветливы порою,
Форумчане на устах.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Папа с дочкой у огня?
> С нами, как с огнём играют?
> Интересно - забавляют...


Что то странные слова,
Был Фантом,тут сразу два.
Папа с дочкой появились,
Видно в флуде заблудились.
Много пар у нас здесь есть,
Сразу всех не перечесть.
Я ведь тоже не одна,
Про кого же те слова?

----------


## MOPO

> Друг мой Моро, не томи


Правду знаем мы давно,
Это в жизни, не в кино,
Не догадки -  факт доказан,
Хочешь в личку? Будет разом!

----------


## Лев

> Хочешь в личку? Будет разом!


Ну, давай же, ну-ну-ну...
Не узнаю - не усну:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

С каждой фразой интересней,
Вновь на форуме интриги.
Эх, собрать бы это всё,
И издать в флудильной книге.

----------


## Лев

> Эх, собрать бы это всё,
> И издать в флудильной книге.


Размечталась, вот те здрасте:rolleyes:
Флуд издать собралась Настя :Aga: 
Что бумагу изводить?
Здесь-то лучше пофлудить:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Что бумагу изводить?
> Здесь-то лучше пофлудить


С флудом я всегда дружу,
Флуд с душою вам пишу.
Сплетни я не уважаю,
Как больные, раздрожают.

----------


## Лев

> Сплетни я не уважаю,
> Как больные, раздрожают.


Дрожь берёт от "раздрОжают" -
Это я не уважаю :Ha: 
Сплетни флудом называешь:eek: -
Ты себя не уважаешь :Aga:  :Oj: :tongue: :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

Порой бывает флуд - опасен
Написанного смысл - неясен
Когда же стану я мудрей?
И слово словно - воробей.
Написано что "старый" фильм
Так как вышел он давно
Не задевая никого...
Не так я выразила мысль
Пардон, за двусторонний смысл. :flower: 
Ни с кем в кино я не хожу:smile:
На форуме сижу, флужу...

----------


## Лев

> Когда же стану я мудрей?


Когда чирикнет воробей
И в этом песню ты услышишь,
Тогда и станешь чуть мудрей,
Вздохнёшь, вспорхнёшь, легко задышишь:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*Лев*,
 Пускай слова как воробьи
Чтоб чувства выразить мои
Летят навстречу Вам, мой Лев!
Умеете утешить Дев.
 :flower:

----------


## Лев

От воробьиной стаи,
Чирикая-звеня...
Твои слова спадают
И, прямо на меня :Oj:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

> От воробьиной стаи,
> Чирикая-звеня...
> Твои слова спадают
> И, прямо на меня


К удаче, счастью - это знают
Как  хорошо - коровы не летают!

----------


## Лев

> Написанного смысл - неясен





> К удаче, счастью - это знают
> Как хорошо - коровы не летают!


а ведь поняла:rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

*Лев*,
 Лев! Вы настолько далеки
Не долетят к Вам воробьи
Чтоб стали чуточку близки
Я посвящаю вам стихи...


Порой, как котик Вы - игривы
Порой - суровы "в хвост и в гриву"
Но неизменно Вы - мудры
И этим во сто крат - сильны!
 :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Лев! Вы настолько далеки
> Не долетят к Вам воробьи


Есть у нас воробышки,
Чистят они пёрышки.
Голуби и горлицы
Залетают в горницы...



> Порой, как котик Вы - игривы
> Порой - суровы "в хвост и в гриву"
> Но неизменно Вы - мудры
> И этим во сто крат - сильны!


Прочтя вот это - вспомнил снова
Иван Андреича Крылова (Петушка и кукхух) :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

> Прочтя вот это - вспомнил снова
> Иван Андреича Крылова (Петушка и кукхух)



Хотела стать для Вас подружкой
Короткий стих - признанье в том
Для вас согласны быть кукушкой
Коль вы согласны - петухом.:smile:

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

Фантома звали?



> Надоели двойники,
> Виртуальные подстилки,
> Хоть ругаться не с руки,
> Скоро буду делать "вилки"!





> А по-моему все просто,
> Не приходят к ним в дом гости,
> Делать нечего от скуки,
> Вот и множаться, те .... (сами рифму поставьте)





> Это всем давно знакомо,
> Маньякальный тут синдром,
> Размножаются фантомы,
> Прям готовь аэродром.


*МОРО*,
*aigul*,
*Очарование*,
я в депрессии от прочитанной шняги , люди вы придурки и вам нечем тут заняться. но я верю что всё нормально.
Как меня раздражают те мудозвоны, которые говорят про кого-то, кого они в глаза не видели.
*МОРО*,дело даже не в никах , а вашем ****еже. вы, кажется, мужского полу, а сплетничаете как базарная баба. впрочем, если вы и баба, базарности это не оправдывает.

----------

